# Urlaub Saalbach/Leogang, welche Lifte für Dh/Freeride?



## Radfahrer123 (24. Januar 2013)

Servus, ich plane im Sommer in Saalbach und Leogang Urlaub zu machen. Ich bin mir da aber noch ziemlich unsicher bezüglich der Lage der Wohnung und die Suchfunktion hilft mir auch nicht. Zum einen weiß ich nicht, ob es sich mehr lohnt in Saalbach, oder in Leogang eine Wohnung/ein Doppelzimmer zu nehmen. Gibt es da Unterschiede, oder klare Argumente für einen Ort? 
Zum anderen weiß ich nicht, welche Lifte nun für Dh und Freeride sind. Ich lese zwar immer "liegt nah an der Reiterkogelbahn" "nah an dem Schattberg X-Press", aber das hilft mir nicht. Ich kann zwar nachgucken, welche Stecken dazu gehören, aber nicht, ob das alles miteinender verbunden ist. Eine Pension liegt zum Beispiel nah am Schattberg X-Press, wo die X-Line zugehört. Nur komme ich von auch z.B. schnell zur Proline?
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, denn ich habe echt null Plan.


----------



## gnss (24. Januar 2013)

Vom Schattberg X-Press kommst du so schnell zur Proline wie du etwa 3km leicht ansteigend auf einem Radweg bewältigen kannst. Oder du fährst mit der Schattberg X-Press hoch, schiebst oder fährst auf den Schattberg Westgipfel und von dort einen der Trails nach Hinterglemm. Dauert länger, du mußt mehr Höhenmeter aus eigener Kraft zurücklegen, aber du hast mehr Spaß dabei.

Wenn sich seit letztem Jahr nichts geändert hat hängt von der Wohnortwahl auch ab, welche Liftkarte du zu der Wohnung günstig bekommen kannst. In Sallbach Hinterglemm hast du die Jokercard inkl aller Lifte in dem Tal + einmal am Tag den Lift in Leogang benutzen, in Leogang hast du die Leocard oder so inkl Lift in Leogang und einmal am Tag einen Lift im Tal von Saalbach Hinterglemm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fun-Master (24. Januar 2013)

Interessiert mich auch. Die Wohnung am Schattberg scheidet aus, weil so wie es sich liest, macht es kein Spaß von da mit nen Downhiller zur Proline zu fahren. Dann werde ich mich wohl lieber nach der Wohnung nahe der Reiterkogelbahn umsehen, weil dazu die Pro- und Blueline gehören.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. Januar 2013)

hi, ich klink mich mal mit ein... 

Ich möchte mit Frau & Bikes dieses Jahr zum 1. Mal Bikeurlaub machen, die Wahl fiel bisher auch auf Saalbach/Hinterglemm. Nun haben wir Anfang Juni bisher Urlaub geplant, habe jetzt aber gesehen dass die meisten Bergbahnen da noch nicht geöffnet sind. 

Die Frage ist nun: Urlaub verschieben oder in Kauf nehmen dass nur 1 oder 2 Bergbahnen geöffnet sind? Weder sind wir soo die Cracks dass wir alle Strecken da runterbügeln könnten noch sind wir (bis jetzt) konditionell super fit.. 
Lohnt es sich also den Urlaub zu verschieben, oder sollten wir Anfang Juni fahren da die verfügbaren Bahnen für Anfänger reichen...?

Bitte um weisen Rat!


----------



## Heide-Daniel (24. Januar 2013)

Hallo Marcus_xXx,

das hat schon seinen Grund warum die Lifte Anfang Juni noch nicht auf haben. Ich war letztes Jahr Ende Juni in der Schweiz unterwegs. Auf ca. 2300m - 2500m waren noch reichlich Schneefelder. Ich möchte nicht wissen wie es da wohl Anfang Juni ausgesehen hätte. Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen möchtest würde ich den Urlaub etwas verschieben.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. Januar 2013)

Hmmm, okay.. Das klingt ja nicht soo gut. Aber auf der anderen Seite, so hoch liegt das ganze ja auch nicht, oder? Jedenfalls die Infos die ich bisher auf der Inet-Site gefunden hatte, demnach gehts da "nur" bis max. 2.020m hoch..? Also wie stehen die Chancen dass es in/um Saalbach noch Schnee gibt (im Sommer!?)

Danke & Gruß


----------



## gnss (24. Januar 2013)

Fun-Master schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die Antwort. Also scheidet die Wohnung am Schattberg aus, weil so wie es sich liest, macht es kein Spaß von da mit nen Downhiller zur Proline zu fahren. Dann werde ich mich wohl lieber nach der Wohnung nahe der Reiterkogelbahn umsehen, weil dazu die Pro- und Blueline gehören.



Wenn ich DH fahren würde und kein Stück bergan/flach fahren oder schieben wollte, dann würde ich eher nach Leogang, das ist abwechslungsreicher, weil es mehr Strecken gibt mit unterschiedlichem Charakter.



Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Nun haben wir Anfang Juni bisher Urlaub geplant, habe jetzt aber gesehen dass die meisten Bergbahnen da noch nicht geöffnet sind.



Welche sind denn geöffnet?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. Januar 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> Welche sind denn geöffnet?



http://hotel-conrad.at/de/sommer/preisebetriebszeiten.html

Wie ich das gelesen hatte, die Reiterkogelbahn & die Kohlmaisgipfelbahn...


----------



## gnss (24. Januar 2013)

Die liegen beide in der Sonne, da sollte der Schnee also eher verschwinden. Frag doch bei der Touriinfo nach Erfahrungswerten.
Von Hamburg da runter dauert, da willst du doch nicht nur das Sparprogramm?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. Januar 2013)

Ja das wird schon ne kleine Tour, werd mir dann von der Firma nen Transit oder S-Max mitnehmen, dann wirds schon mit der Reise gehen... 

Nee, n Sparprogramm will ich nicht, aber auf der anderen Seite bin ich auch nicht soo der Crack da die krassen DH Tracks ballert.. ^^


----------



## Deleted 104857 (24. Januar 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> Wenn ich DH fahren würde und kein Stück bergan/flach fahren oder schieben wollte, dann würde ich eher nach Leogang, das ist abwechslungsreicher, weil es mehr Strecken gibt mit unterschiedlichem Charakter.



...und Saalbach / Hinterglemm kannste locker alles mit nem Enduro abfrühstücken, dann sind auch Tretpassagen kein Problem.

Schattberg macht erst 22.6. auf und auch dann nur fürs Wochenende. Lohnt sich aber definitiv (X-line, Hacklberg trail, etc.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supernoob (25. Januar 2013)

Welche Trails sind eigentlich für Downhill geeignet?

Wollen dieses Jahr im September hinfahren, in der Hoffnung, dass kein Schnee liegt.



Letztes Jahr im Juni, war ich in Leogang und da war der Hangman 1 gesperrt, weil noch Schnee lag


----------



## Colonel Hogan (25. Januar 2013)

Supernoob schrieb:


> Welche Trails sind eigentlich für Downhill geeignet?
> 
> Wollen dieses Jahr im September hinfahren, in der Hoffnung, dass kein Schnee liegt.
> 
> ...



Eigentlich alle...wobei Namen wie Milka Line erahnen lassen das die Strecke recht einfach und anspruchslos zu fahren is.
Aber hey zum warm fahren am Morgen sicherlich ok wenn sie vor der Haustür liegt.
Ansonsten X-Line, Adidas Freeride, Hacklberg Trail und wie sie alle heißen.
Wir sind dieses Jahr auch wieder Anfang August in Hinterglemm


----------



## wurzelhoppser (25. Januar 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> hi, ich klink mich mal mit ein...
> 
> Ich möchte mit Frau & Bikes dieses Jahr zum 1. Mal Bikeurlaub machen, die Wahl fiel bisher auch auf Saalbach/Hinterglemm. Nun haben wir Anfang Juni bisher Urlaub geplant, habe jetzt aber gesehen dass die meisten Bergbahnen da noch nicht geöffnet sind.
> 
> ...


Ich kann Dir das Bike Hotel Conrad nahe legen.Wir fahren dort seit Jahren hin.Preis Leistungsverhältniss ist einfach nicht zuschlagen.Dort könnt ihr euch morgens den Bike-Guides anschließen wenn ihr wohlt oder ihr fahrt auf eigene Faust.Von den Strecken her gibts dort , für jeden was.Mann muß halt nur wissen was man will.Die Proline am Bikehotel Conrad ist für mich mit AM Bike nicht so interesant ,weil sie doch sehr niedergefahren ist Bremswellen ect da ist ein Freerider unumgänglich um Spass zuhaben.Aber es gibt dort jede menge Singeltrails wo es mal so richtig Spass macht.Und mit der Jokercard könnt ihr soviel Liften wir ihr wohlt.So mitte Juli ist eine gute Zeit,und alles hat offen.
Gruß


----------



## Marcus_xXx (25. Januar 2013)

Da werden wir aber keinen Urlaub bekommen, so wies bisher aussieht. Das Hotel Conrad hatte ich eh im Auge, habe schon an anderer Stelle Gutes drüber gehört.

Naja ma gucken, ich bin mit meinem Bike da wohl "ganz gut" aufgestellt, meine Freundin hat dann n Stumpi, mit dem wird wohl auch n bissel was zu machen sein, sie fährt eh eher langsamer und ruhiger.. 

Noch ma ne dumme Frage, sollte man da auf der Ecke nen FF Helm haben, oder komm ich mit Halbschale hin? Könnte man sich zur Not vor Ort was leihen?

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Januar 2013)

Wir ham mal in der Riederalm Urlaub gemacht.
Is direkt in Leogang neben der Asitzbahn.
Laut I-Net haben die Anfang Juni immer ab Mittwosch bis Sonntags und Feiertags die Gondel zur Asitz auf.
Kann aber nix zu den Bikepark Abfahrten da sagen, bin damals Touren gefahren ohne Bikepark.

Das Hotel war recht gut, allerdings auch preislich ein wenig teurer.
Dafür aber Top Essen, nen kleinen Pool und ne Wellness-Anlage falls die Dame mal keine Lust zu biken hat und man mal allein ne Runde peltzen will 

Schneetechnisch sollte es Anfang Juni eigentlich gehen, so hoch is das da ja nich.

Helm kannste an der Asitz Talstation leihen mein ich. Da is son Bikeshop die hatten damals von Protektoren bis Westen so ziemlich alles am Start.
Bei denen hatte ich mir damals auch son Kona Dawg Aparillo geliehen um mal zu schaun wie das so ist, mitm Fully


----------



## Trailtrooper (25. Januar 2013)

Hier ist die internetseite zu dem Gebiet:
http://www.bike-circus.at/

Kann die x-line, Hacklberg Trail und den Bergstadl Trail wärmstens empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p00nage (25. Januar 2013)

Ich finde aber gerade für Einsteiger, vor allem mit Freundin Leogang und Saalbach nicht so gut. Da wäre nen Trail ähnlich dem Flow Country am Geißkopf des richtige (meiner Meinung nach), wenn man den Park nutzen möchte.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (25. Januar 2013)

Leogang muss ich nicht unbedingt fahren, zumindest nicht das was man immer so in den Vids sieht.. ^^

So wie ich mir da grade die Strecken auf der o.g. Website angesehen habe, passt das eigentlich (glaub ich). Mit Frauchen dann wohl erstmal die Milka Line, n paar Mal bis sie sicherer ist..


----------



## p00nage (25. Januar 2013)

Ich hab mir letztes Jahr eben auch Leogang/Saalbach angeschaut ob des was für meine Freundin wäre ( auch Einsteigerin), auch die Milka Line hat mich net begeistert wenn man zb den Flow Country kennt. Gut war der Hackelbergtrail ;-)

Ich hab mich grad auch wieder weng umgeschaut zwecks Urlaubsplanung und Wagrainhttp://www.bikewagrain.com/de/parkinfos/ sieht denk ich auch nicht schlecht aus, jedoch findet man dazu wenig berichte (ich zumindest)


----------



## Marcus_xXx (26. Januar 2013)

Ich geh da lieber auf Nummer sicher und bleib bei der Saalbach Planung, glaub da kann man viel Spaß haben...

EDIT: Ich komm nochmal auf meine Frage zurück, sollte man da mit FF fahren, oder reicht die normale Uvex Halbschale? An Protektoren hab ich bisher auch nur POC fürs Knie/Schienbein, bei meiner Freundin das gleiche. Was sagen die Fachleute, erfordern die Strecken ne Stormtrooperverpackung oder langt Enduroausrüstung? ^^


----------



## p00nage (26. Januar 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Ich geh da lieber auf Nummer sicher und bleib bei der Saalbach Planung, glaub da kann man viel Spaß haben...
> 
> EDIT: Ich komm nochmal auf meine Frage zurück, sollte man da mit FF fahren, oder reicht die normale Uvex Halbschale? An Protektoren hab ich bisher auch nur POC fürs Knie/Schienbein, bei meiner Freundin das gleiche. Was sagen die Fachleute, erfordern die Strecken ne Stormtrooperverpackung oder langt Enduroausrüstung? ^^



Naja keiner weis wie/was ihr fahren wollt. Deswegen ist es schwer Tips zu geben. Ich bin eben nur der Meinung das es für Anfänger "bessere" Parks gibt.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Januar 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Ich geh da lieber auf Nummer sicher und bleib bei der Saalbach Planung, glaub da kann man viel Spaß haben...
> 
> EDIT: Ich komm nochmal auf meine Frage zurück, sollte man da mit FF fahren, oder reicht die normale Uvex Halbschale? An Protektoren hab ich bisher auch nur POC fürs Knie/Schienbein, bei meiner Freundin das gleiche. Was sagen die Fachleute, erfordern die Strecken ne Stormtrooperverpackung oder langt Enduroausrüstung? ^^



Ich war jetzt nur einmal in Saalbach, und es hat furchtbar geregnet...

FF würde ich auf allen "Baller-"trails empfehlen, auch Safetyjacket, Protektorenhose usw. - nicht etwa, weil die Abfahrten so heftig sind (kein Vergleich mit Leogang soweit ich das beurteilen kann).

Aber man kann ganz ordentlich Gas geben, und grad die Streckenabschnitte ähnlich der MILKA-Line (also flowige Anliegerkurven usw.) lassen einen das eigene Können schnell überschätzen. Und es ist recht dränglig, man kann durchaus abgeschossen werden, da viele mit BigBike sehr schnell unterwegs sind. Es sind auch einige gemein steinige Forstwegabschnitte dabei, wo man schnell ins Schlingern kommen kann, wenn man kein BigBike hat. 

Hacklberg bin ich nicht gefahren, X-Line und Proline auch nicht, aber Bergstadl und Reiterkogl und ein paar Trails die nicht Teil des Parks sind. Alles recht zahm (max. S2), im Matsch halt rutschig auf den vielen Wurzeln und Wiesenabschnitten. Wobei ich Bergstadl jetzt nicht grad ner Anfängerin zumuten würde.
Der neu angelegte Flowtrail von hinter der Reichkendlalm (Richtung Talende) sollte ganz nett sein, war im August im Bau.

PS: man muss erstaunlich viel bergauf selber treten, wenn man manche Trails erreichen will


----------



## Marcus_xXx (26. Januar 2013)

Also ich kann schon n bissel fahren, Madame is n bissel hinterher. Ich übernehm mich aber bei sowas eh nicht, hab schon Respekt vor dem Gelände. Also wäre ne Protektoren Hose noch sinnvoll, n Saftyjacket leih ich mir zur Not. 

Was n FF Helm angeht, ich will mir extra für den Urlaub keinen kaufen, der liegt hier sonst nur rum, es fehlt das passende Geläuf.. 

Aber gut, wenn Saalbach nicht soo easy & überlaufen sein soll, dann muss ich wohl mal weitergucken. Was gibts denn noch schönes, wo die Lifte schon Anfang Juni offen haben?


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Januar 2013)

Ende Mai letzten Jahres sah es bei Garmisch auf 1700hm so aus:





Ich hab keine Idee.


----------



## p00nage (26. Januar 2013)

Also Protektorenhose hab ich noch nie vermisst, da lieber nen Saftyjacket kaufen. FF Helm gibts auch oft recht günstig wenn du keine bestimmte Marke haben willst. Gibt ja aktuell viel Rabatte.

Bezüglich Schnee kann man schlecht Aussagen treffen, in den Alpen kann der Winter auch mal lang gehen. Da sind Mittelgebirge "sicherer"


----------



## Deleted 104857 (26. Januar 2013)

Pro-line und blue-line laufen ja quasi nebeneinander her, Du kÃ¶nntest Deine Freundin ein wenig auf der blue-line Ã¼ben lassen, wÃ¤hrend Du die pro-line runterfÃ¤hrst und unten am Lift trefft ihr euch wieder.

Hacklberg ist auch recht einfach und braucht wenig Federweg, da sind die Jungs auf den big bikes teilweise langsamer unterwegs.

X-line musst Du sehen, ob das mit Deiner Freundin klappt, aber wenn sie die pro-line nicht fahren sollte, lass das mit der x-line lieber bleiben, zumal die ja auch deutlich lÃ¤nger ist.

Die Fahrt nach Leogang wÃ¼rde ich an Deiner Stelle dann erstmal mit einer Tour verbinden und mir den Park angucken, einmal wieder rauf pro Tag geht ja mit der joker-card.

Ãbrigens zahlen wir fÃ¼r unser DZ mit FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck und joker-card 28,-â¬ pro Person und Tag. Was das bike-Hotel Conrad kostet, weiÃ ich nicht.

Es ist Ã¼brigens wirklich kein Problem, auf dem Radweg von Saalbach nach Hinterglemm zu fahren, geht nur leicht bergauf. 
Um auf den Schattberg-Westgipfel zu kommen, muss man allerdings ein gutes StÃ¼ck schieben. Wer da komplett hochfÃ¤hrt, vor dem ziehe ich meinen Hut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (26. Januar 2013)

p00nage schrieb:


> Also Protektorenhose hab ich noch nie vermisst, da lieber nen Saftyjacket kaufen. FF Helm gibts auch oft recht gÃ¼nstig wenn du keine bestimmte Marke haben willst. Gibt ja aktuell viel Rabatte.
> 
> BezÃ¼glich Schnee kann man schlecht Aussagen treffen, in den Alpen kann der Winter auch mal lang gehen. Da sind Mittelgebirge "sicherer"



Seh ich auch so, FF kostet ein einfacher 30-50 â¬. 
Lohnt sich allemal, und von HH ist ja Schulenberg oder Braunlage auch nicht soo weit, da kann man den immer mal brauchen.

Mittelgebirge mit Lift ist halt doch sehr sparsam, da bleiben nur die Ã¼blichen Parks. 
Bozen ist teils wieder zu heftig, teils gibts Ãrger mit Wanderern. Sonst aber eine sichere Bank, was Anfang Juni angeht. 
Finale, shutteln. Anreise ist halt lang.

PS: ja zum Westgipfel ist bÃ¶se  ....aber auch Reiterkogl zu Reichkendlalm den Grat rauf, sehr schweisstreibend.


----------



## grey (26. Januar 2013)

schattberg x-press sperrt erst ende juni auf, dh. bergstadltrail, hacklbergtrail, x-line würd flach fallen.
macht nicht wirklich sinn so früh hinzufahren sofern man den lift rauf verwenden will...

bischofsmais.


----------



## Pepe7 (26. Januar 2013)

habe mal ne kurze frage.

fahre ein kona stinky tl mit einer RS domain R mit 160mm federweg.
reicht das für saalbach und leogang? kann ich damit alle strecken fahren?

sorry das ich hier mal so reinfrage, möchte keinen eigenen Thread dafür eröffnen

danke


----------



## p00nage (26. Januar 2013)

Pepe7 schrieb:


> habe mal ne kurze frage.
> 
> fahre ein kona stinky tl mit einer RS domain R mit 160mm federweg.
> reicht das für saalbach und leogang? kann ich damit alle strecken fahren?
> ...



klar


----------



## Marcus_xXx (27. Januar 2013)

Hmm is alles ne ganze Ecke weiter weg als geplant... :/ Naja ich werd ma gucken was ich noch so rausfinde, danke euch aber auf jeden Fall schon mal für die Tipps!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (27. Januar 2013)

Wir hatten letztes Jahr ein Appartement im Bikehotel Conrad für 33 pro Person/Tag inkl. Joker Card.
Da war ich ja letztes Jahr schon begeistert da ich ganz andere Preise vom Snowboarden gewöhnt bin
Dieses Jahr haben wir wieder was in Hinterglemm gebucht für 19!!!! pro Kopf inkl. Joker Card.
Appartement mit Balkon, Wlan, abschliessbarer Bikekeller, Waschplatz, Werkstatt usw.
Ich verkauf all meine Boards und fahr nur noch im Sommer nach Saalbach...is ja günstiger wie zuhaus


----------



## Pepe7 (27. Januar 2013)

p00nage schrieb:


> klar



war mir da nicht so sicher bezüglich der x-line und pro-line, hab schon mehrfach gehört das diese doch sehr ruppig seien und hatte dann die befürchtung dass mein stinky da an seine grenzen kommt.


----------



## Pepe7 (27. Januar 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr haben wir wieder was in Hinterglemm gebucht für 19!!!! pro Kopf inkl. Joker Card.
> Appartement mit Balkon, Wlan, abschliessbarer Bikekeller, Waschplatz, Werkstatt usw.



hotelname bitte!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (27. Januar 2013)

Pepe7 schrieb:


> hotelname bitte!



Haus Alexander

http://www.hausalexander.at/so/de_index.php?page=home

Dieser Preis ist allerdings keine Seltenheit vor Ort. Hab einige wirklich günstige Sachen gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (27. Januar 2013)

Pepe7 schrieb:


> war mir da nicht so sicher bezüglich der x-line und pro-line, hab schon mehrfach gehört das diese doch sehr ruppig seien und hatte dann die befürchtung dass mein stinky da an seine grenzen kommt.



Geht alles. Letztes Jahr hatten wir 2 Jungs mit Strive/Wicked dabei.
Die sind auch alles gefahren.
Lediglich der untere Teil der X-Line im Wald unterhalb der Mittelstation is halt schon arg wurzelig aber auf keinen Fall unfahrbar mit 160mm.

Wann biste in Saalbach? Wir fahren vom 03.08.-10.08.


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Januar 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Haus Alexander
> 
> http://www.hausalexander.at/so/de_index.php?page=home
> 
> Dieser Preis ist allerdings keine Seltenheit vor Ort. Hab einige wirklich günstige Sachen gefunden.



Ach da warn wir letztes Jahr, das Appartement ist gut, und die Vermieter sind nett. Aber nicht erzählen, wenn man abseits des Parks fährt  .
Ist allerdings ein Stück bis Hinterglemm. Wir sind immer mit dem Auto in den Ort.


----------



## Pepe7 (27. Januar 2013)

gebucht ist noch nichts. ´
muss das noch mit meinen kollegen besprechen.


----------



## Mojito69 (27. Januar 2013)

Ich kann Saalbach-Hinterglemm für Familien nur empfehlen. Milka-Line in Saalbach für die Kinder (<12J.) und Anfänger, Blue-Line  und Pro-Line in Hinterglemm für die geübten DH. Der Schattberg mit seiner X-Line für die absoluten Könner.
Das schöne an Saalbach-Hinterglemm sind die vielen Trails (bin eher CC/AM) und die Lift-Möglichkeiten im Tal. Daher werden wir auch dieses Jahr unseren Sommerurlaub dort verbringen.


----------



## Pepe7 (27. Januar 2013)

warum ist meine anfahrt nur so lang 
700 km hin und wieder 700 km zurück -.-


----------



## Colonel Hogan (27. Januar 2013)

Pepe7 schrieb:


> warum ist meine anfahrt nur so lang
> 700 km hin und wieder 700 km zurück -.-



Kenn ich irgendwoher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (27. Januar 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ach da warn wir letztes Jahr, das Appartement ist gut, und die Vermieter sind nett. Aber nicht erzählen, wenn man abseits des Parks fährt  .
> Ist allerdings ein Stück bis Hinterglemm. Wir sind immer mit dem Auto in den Ort.



Danke für den Tip...dann werd ich dem netten Herrn Eder mal lieber nix erzählen
Welche Trails biste denn "abseits" gefahren?


----------



## Pepe7 (27. Januar 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> In Sallbach Hinterglemm hast du die Jokercard inkl aller Lifte in dem Tal + einmal am Tag den Lift in Leogang benutzen



lohnt sich ein abstecher von saalbach nach leogang? google maps zeigt hier eine fahrt von ner halben stunde an


----------



## gnss (27. Januar 2013)

Für den Park? Unbedingt. Wenn man nicht gerade mit ganz schwerem Gerät unterwegs ist kann man vom Kohlmais mit dem Rad fahren.


----------



## Pepe7 (27. Januar 2013)

hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass man mit ner jokercard die lifte in leogang nur für eine einzige fahrt pro tag in anspruch nehmen darf ?!
das würde sich ja dann gar nicht lohnen


----------



## Deleted 104857 (27. Januar 2013)

Wieso, was erwartest Du denn sonst noch für die paar Kröten?
Die Jokercard ist ja quasi schon ein Geschenk.


----------



## Pepe7 (27. Januar 2013)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Wieso, was erwartest Du denn sonst noch für die paar Kröten?
> Die Jokercard ist ja quasi schon ein Geschenk.



nicht falsch verstehen. mir ist bewusst, dass die jokercard extrem günstig ist. wollt nur sicherstellen, dass ich das system der jokercard richtig verstanden habe.
werd dann wahrscheinlich für einen tag dort eine tageskarte kaufen und dann ausschließlich in leogang fahren


----------



## wurzelhoppser (27. Januar 2013)

Pepe7 schrieb:


> hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass man mit ner jokercard die lifte in leogang nur für eine einzige fahrt pro tag in anspruch nehmen darf ?!
> das würde sich ja dann gar nicht lohnen


Mit der Jokercard kannst du in Saalbachhinterglemm ,alle Lifte das heißt Kohlmaisbahn-Schattbergexpress-Pro und Blueline ect. so oft benutzen bis du tot vom Bike fällst.Nur für Leogang kannst du sie nur einmal am Tag benutzen.Es gibt aber angebote wenn du in Leogang wohnst die beinhalten das du den ganzen Tag den Lift benutzen kannst. Und mein lieber wenn du die X-line komplett durchfährst und sie schadlos überstehts dann brauchts du Leogang eigendlich nicht.


----------



## Pepe7 (27. Januar 2013)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Mit der Jokercard kannst du in Saalbachhinterglemm ,alle Lifte das heißt Kohlmaisbahn-Schattbergexpress-Pro und Blueline ect. so oft benutzen bis du tot vom Bike fällst.Nur für Leogang kannst du sie nur einmal am Tag benutzen.Es gibt aber angebote wenn du in Leogang wohnst die beinhalten das du den ganzen Tag den Lift benutzen kannst. Und mein lieber wenn du die X-line komplett durchfährst und sie schadlos überstehts dann brauchts du Leogang eigendlich nicht.



bin wahrscheinlich 5 tage in saalbach und davon würde ich gern einen tag komplett im bikepark leogang verbringen.
möchte in den 5 tagen so viele strecken und abfahrten wie möglich mitnehmen und da wäre es doch schade wenn ich leogang außenvor lassen würde.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (27. Januar 2013)

Pepe7 schrieb:


> nicht falsch verstehen. mir ist bewusst, dass die jokercard extrem günstig ist. wollt nur sicherstellen, dass ich das system der jokercard richtig verstanden habe.
> werd dann wahrscheinlich für einen tag dort eine tageskarte kaufen und dann ausschließlich in leogang fahren



So haben wir das im letzten Jahr auch gemacht. 
Wie gesagt, das Angebot ist ja an sich schon fast unschlagbar.


----------



## Pepe7 (27. Januar 2013)

tageskarte in leogang kostet auch nicht die welt
ich glaube 25  und ne menge spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (27. Januar 2013)

Pepe7 schrieb:


> bin wahrscheinlich 5 tage in saalbach und davon würde ich gern einen tag komplett im bikepark leogang verbringen.
> möchte in den 5 tagen so viele strecken und abfahrten wie möglich mitnehmen und da wäre es doch schade wenn ich leogang außenvor lassen würde.



Hatte wir letztes Jahr genauso vor in den 5 Tagen wo wir dort waren.
Hat nit geklappt ständig kam uns die X-Line oder der Hacklberg in die Quere im Anschluss dann Adidas Pro dann wieder X-Line usw...dann Weizenbier und Feierabend


----------



## Pepe7 (27. Januar 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Hatte wir letztes Jahr genauso vor in den 5 Tagen wo wir dort waren.
> Hat nit geklappt ständig kam uns die X-Line oder der Hacklberg in die Quere im Anschluss dann Adidas Pro dann wieder X-Line usw...dann Weizenbier und Feierabend



du sollst biken und nicht weizen killen


----------



## Colonel Hogan (27. Januar 2013)

Pepe7 schrieb:


> du sollst biken und nicht weizen killen



Was bleibt mir denn sonst wenn die Lifte schliessen und ich rückwärts vom Rad fall


----------



## Pepe7 (27. Januar 2013)

ok du hast ja recht !


----------



## Deleted 104857 (27. Januar 2013)

Ach, das geht ja alles noch.
Viel schlimmer ist es, beim Frühstück schon auf der Sonnalm (Nähe pro-line) zu versacken und dann wieder auf die Strecke zu müssen.


----------



## Pepe7 (27. Januar 2013)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Ach, das geht ja alles noch.
> Viel schlimmer ist es, beim Frühstück schon auf der Sonnalm (Nähe pro-line) zu versacken und dann wieder auf die Strecke zu müssen.



wieso bier macht doch schnell


----------



## Marcus_xXx (27. Januar 2013)

Pepe7 schrieb:


> warum ist meine anfahrt nur so lang
> 700 km hin und wieder 700 km zurück -.-



Habt euch ma nich so, ich hab fast 1000km Strecke.. ^^


----------



## Pepe7 (27. Januar 2013)

aber egal wie weit die anfahrt ist, es wird sich bestimmt lohnen


----------



## Radfahrer123 (28. Januar 2013)

Wir haben uns jetzt eine Pension herausgeguckt: Frühstückspension Hager. "Die Lage ist sehr zentral, nur wenige Gehminuten zu den Liftanlagen -  Schattberg X-press, Kohlmaisbahnen, Bernkogel und der Fußgängerzone im  Ortszentrum entfernt. Viele Après Ski Highlights von Saalbach befinden  sich in unmittelbarer Nähe." 
Kennt einer zufällig diese Pension und wäre sie von der Lager her gut geeignet? Fahren Dh, Freeride (X-Line, Pro Line), keine Profis, aber schon fortgeschritten und wollen auch nach Leogang (natürlich mit Auto, daher für die Lage der Pension unwichtig).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silberwald (29. Januar 2013)

Wenn du mit Auto da bist, dann ist es kein Problem nach Hinterglemm zur Blue-, Pro- oder Z-Line zu fahren. Anfang/Mitte Mai dürfte es bei der Blue- (FR/DH/AM) und Proline (FR/DH) keine Probleme mit Schnee mehr geben, da Südhang. Gut, bischen Matsch wird`s wohl geben, hatte ich aber letztes Jahr Anfang Mai nicht. Die Blueline ist wie gesagt auch mit AM oder CC Bikes zu fahren. Allerdings war die letztes Jahr im September dermaßen zerbremst und kaputt, dass es nicht mehr lustig war. Das geht dann auch mit Reparatur nur bedingt eine Zeitlang gut.

Die Schattbergbahn macht erst Mitte Juni auf, damit fallen X-Line (für absolute FR/DH Anfänger eh nicht so zu empfehlen bzw. nur der obere Teil) und Hackelbergtrail bis dahin weg. Der Anstieg zum Hackelbergtrail ist halt leider Mist. Gute AM/CC Piloten kommen bis zur Hälfte, danach ist Schieben angesagt (für DH/FR schon ab dem ersten Drittel). Den Hacklbergtrail kann man auch mit BigBikes schnell fahren.

Von Saalbach Hinterglemm nach Leogang ist zumindest mit FR/DH Bikes nicht zu empfehlen. Da die meisten da ja eh mit dem Auto anreisen ist es besser dafür mit dem Auto nach Leogang zu fahren. Umgekehrt genauso.

Speziell zu der Löwencard in Leogang. Die Beschreibung ist bischen missverständlich bezüglich der Bergbahnbenutzung. 2012 war das nämlich nur jeweils eine Berg- und Talfahrt.

Zur X-Line. Die komplett flüssig fahren ersetzt zumindest den Hangman I in Leogang. Hat halt das Problem der Öffnungzeiten.

Kleiner Tip noch für Parken in Hinterglemm (da Parkplätze im Ortszentrum Hinterglemm sehr begrenzt sind) durch den Tunnel durch, danach links am Parkplatz der Zwölferkogelbahn parken und Richtung Reiterkogelbahn abrollen. Dabei kommt man noch an einem Spar vorbei, um Trinken etc. zu kaufen. Oder um mal Mittags was zu essen.

Und bezüglich der beiden Orte sollte man schauen, wann und wo die jeweiligen Festivals oder Worldcup Veranstaltungen sind. Da geht es extrem zu und Streckensperrungen sind keine Seltenheit (z.B. in Leogang zum Worldcup nur der Hangman I+II offen).

Ich wünsche allen viel Spaß wenn sie da sind. Ich selber werd wohl auch das ein oder andere Mal da sein.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (29. Januar 2013)

Danke für das ausführliche Feedback! Haben nun übrigens den Urlaub auf Ende Juni gelegt, so dass da alles offen hat.. 

Freu mich schon, wisst ihr wie das mit dem Hotel Conrad & der Reservierung etc. ist? Also ob ich da alles gleich zahlen muss oder ob man da nen Teil anzahlt...?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (29. Januar 2013)

Letztes Jahr wars beim Conrad so das wir 100 für die Wohnung angezahlt haben und den Rest dann bei Abreise.


----------



## gnss (29. Januar 2013)

silberwald schrieb:


> Der Anstieg zum Hackelbergtrail ist halt leider Mist. Gute AM/CC Piloten kommen bis zur Hälfte, danach ist Schieben angesagt


Wenn man will geht das schon, wobei ich mich jedes mal frage, warum ich das eigentlich will. Und beim nächsten Mal dann wieder...


----------



## silberwald (29. Januar 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> Wenn man will geht das schon, wobei ich mich jedes mal frage, warum ich das eigentlich will. Und beim nächsten Mal dann wieder...



Weil der Trail halt schon Spaß macht, wenn man schnell fährt . Ich persönlich muss aber bei der Hälfte des Anstiegs mal eine Pause machen.


----------



## Mojito69 (29. Januar 2013)

Von Saalbach über Jausern, der Limberg Alm zum Schattberg-West macht Laune (ohne schieben), um sich dann über den Hacklbergtrail zu belohnen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (29. Januar 2013)

Wenn man schonmal im Tal ist sollte man unbedingt den Hochseilgarten mitnehmen.


----------



## sandee.d (31. Januar 2013)

Bezüglich Unterkunft:
http://www.goodtimes-hostel.at

Super Appartments mit super netten und entspannten Hostelbetreibern (biken selbst). Bin daher letztes Jahr gleich 2 Mal dort gewesen. Preis-Leistung stimmt hier einfach.


----------



## RunningPumi (1. Februar 2013)

Tach,



p00nage schrieb:


> Ich finde aber gerade für Einsteiger, vor allem mit Freundin Leogang und Saalbach nicht so gut. Da wäre nen Trail ähnlich dem Flow Country am Geißkopf des richtige (meiner Meinung nach), wenn man den Park nutzen möchte.



Ich fand gerade Saalbach/Hinterglemm für Einsteiger toll. Der Hacklbergtrail und die Milka-Line waren für mich sehr gut zu fahren. Und ihr könnt in dem Tal jede Menge CC-Touren machen ohne gleich irgendeinen Trail hinunterfahren zu müssen.

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## RunningPumi (1. Februar 2013)

Hi,



Radfahrer123 schrieb:


> Wir haben uns jetzt eine Pension herausgeguckt: Frühstückspension Hager. ....
> Kennt einer zufällig diese Pension und wäre sie von der Lager her gut geeignet? Fahren Dh, Freeride (X-Line, Pro Line), keine Profis, aber schon fortgeschritten und wollen auch nach Leogang (natürlich mit Auto, daher für die Lage der Pension unwichtig).



Wir hatten uns letztes Jahr beim Schipflinger einquartiert, war sehr angenehm. Wenn die Lage der Pension also dann doch nicht wichtig ist, sie ist in Saalbach in der Nähe vom Schattberg X-press. Von Saalbach aus kann man auch mit dem Fahrrad nach Leogang fahren . Und ein Freibad ist auch in der Nähe, damit man Abends die Beine ein wenig entspannen kann.

Die Bike-Hotels hatten uns mit deren preissigen Arrangements doch abgeschreckt und letztendlich hatten wir beim Schipflinger vergleichbare Leistungen zu einem Bruchteil der Hotelpreise bekommen und dazu noch eine familäre Atmosphäre.

Die Touren, die z.B. beim Conrad angeboten werden, konnten wir auch gegen einen geringen Obelus mitfahren.

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## RunningPumi (1. Februar 2013)

Pepe7 schrieb:


> aber egal wie weit die anfahrt ist, es wird sich bestimmt lohnen



Wenn's Wetter mitspielt...! Man darf sich von den Hochglanz-Schönwetter-Bilder der Prospekte/iAuftritte/... nicht blenden lassen. Immer daran denken, es kann schütten/blitzen/schneien (hatten wir alles gehabt letztes Jahr im Juli). Also B-Pläne bereithalten (Schaubergwerk Leogang, Therme Kaprun, Touridorf Zell am See, Großglockner, Salzburg,...).

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Deleted 104857 (2. Februar 2013)

RunningPumi schrieb:


> Wir hatten uns letztes Jahr beim Schipflinger einquartiert, war sehr angenehm.
> Die Bike-Hotels hatten uns mit deren preissigen Arrangements doch abgeschreckt und letztendlich hatten wir beim Schipflinger vergleichbare Leistungen zu einem Bruchteil der Hotelpreise bekommen und dazu noch eine familäre Atmosphäre.




Das kann ich so unterschreiben, Ende Juni sind wir zum 3. mal beim Schipflinger.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (2. Februar 2013)

RunningPumi schrieb:


> Wenn's Wetter mitspielt...! Man darf sich von den Hochglanz-Schönwetter-Bilder der Prospekte/iAuftritte/... nicht blenden lassen. Immer daran denken, es kann schütten/blitzen/schneien (hatten wir alles gehabt letztes Jahr im Juli). Also B-Pläne bereithalten (Schaubergwerk Leogang, Therme Kaprun, Touridorf Zell am See, Großglockner, Salzburg,...).
> 
> Gruß
> Patrick



Schneien? Im Juni/Juli? Verrückte Welt! xD
Na gucken wir mal, was das Wetter so bereit hält, ansonsten scheint es ja noch n bissel Abwechslung drumherum zu geben..


----------



## JulianM. (2. Februar 2013)

sind schattberg xpress, reiterkogelbahn und kohlmaisbahn alle von saalbach zu erreichen? 
oder welche bahnen fahren denn ab Saalbach, bzw welche strecken kann ich von saalbach erreichen, welche von hinterglemm? 
danke!


----------



## vopsi (2. Februar 2013)

ach bursche, google ist dein freund:

http://freeride.bike-circus.at/


----------



## JulianM. (2. Februar 2013)

ist mir bekannt, dort ist aber leider nirgends zu finden welcher lift von wo startet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (2. Februar 2013)

natürlich findet man das dort, wenn man es will.
versuch doch mal auf "online bike map" zu klicken, dort kannst dir auch die(sommer)bergbahnen in der karte anzeigen.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. Februar 2013)

Wichtige Info, ich ging bisher auch eher davon aus, das die Bahnen alle eher zentral sind..


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Februar 2013)

Da die Abfahrten ja auch übers Tal verteilt sind, ist das ja eher praktisch. Man muss halt richtig kombinieren.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. Februar 2013)

Ja sicher, nach 2-3 Tagen ist man das meiste mal gefahren und weiß, was man wie kombinieren kann.. 

Boah ich freu mich voll drauf, überlege schon die ganze Zeit was man noch so braucht.. ^^ Apropos, was für Reifen "sollte" man da fahren? Ich habe bisher noch die Grundausstattung aufm Bike, d.h. Specialized Butcher & Purgatory.. Sollte man sich da noch "sicherheitshalber" nen 2. Satz mitnehmen oder kommt man damit zurecht? Wie gesagt, ich bin noch nicht sooo der Pro und werde es wohl eher langsam angehen und es nicht so massiv krachen lassen..


----------



## p00nage (3. Februar 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Ja sicher, nach 2-3 Tagen ist man das meiste mal gefahren und weiß, was man wie kombinieren kann..
> 
> Boah ich freu mich voll drauf, überlege schon die ganze Zeit was man noch so braucht.. ^^ Apropos, was für Reifen "sollte" man da fahren? Ich habe bisher noch die Grundausstattung aufm Bike, d.h. Specialized Butcher & Purgatory.. Sollte man sich da noch "sicherheitshalber" nen 2. Satz mitnehmen oder kommt man damit zurecht? Wie gesagt, ich bin noch nicht sooo der Pro und werde es wohl eher langsam angehen und es nicht so massiv krachen lassen..



Also wenn ich deinen Post hier lese bleibe ich dabei das es bessere Gebiete für deine Freundin gibt. 




Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Endlich mal n Thema zu dem ich auch was sagen kann... ^^
> 
> Ich hab vorletztes Jahr mit meiner Freundin (wieder) angefangen zu biken. Also ich wieder, sie generell. Es war sogar Ihre Idee, sich Fahrräder zu kaufen, sie bestand auch auf MTB... Naja nach dem "Lehrgeld" in Form von BOC Bikes hab ich nun ein richtiges, ihres (Stumpy Comp Evo) steht noch im Laden, für sie reserviert.
> Wenn wir jetzt fahren, mache ich den Fehler dass ich meist zuviel will & mit dem Enduro auch anders fahre als Sie mit dem HT. Nun haben wir hier im Umland nicht unbedingt das Terrain, in dem sich ein Enduro heimisch fühlt, aber naja. Sie nimmt´s trotzdem gern als Begründung, dass einiges nicht "geht" oder dass sie Angst hat.
> ...



Meine Freundin war zb vom Flow Country am Geißkopf beeindruckt, da kann mmn die Milka bei weitem nicht mithalten. Evtl würde auch ein Techniktraining was bringen (muss sie wollen, dann bringt es mit Sicherheit was) 

Youtube link [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgEFcgxs4Hg"]Bikepark GeiÃkopf Flow Country 2012 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. Februar 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis, wir hatten uns nu aber für Saalbach entschieden.  Geißkopf gucke ich mir gern auch mal an, dies Jahr wirds aber Saalbach werden.. 


Wenns Kacke wird, gebe ich Dir Gelegenheit "Ich habs Dir ja gesagt!" zu sagen!


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Februar 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Apropos, was für Reifen "sollte" man da fahren? Ich habe bisher noch die Grundausstattung aufm Bike, d.h. Specialized Butcher & Purgatory.. Sollte man sich da noch "sicherheitshalber" nen 2. Satz mitnehmen oder kommt man damit zurecht? Wie gesagt, ich bin noch nicht sooo der Pro und werde es wohl eher langsam angehen und es nicht so massiv krachen lassen..



Reifen hängen ja immer stark vom Wetter ab.
Ich nehme bei so Urlauben immer ein Satz faltreifen mit 3c Mischung und ein Satz DH reifen mit zumindest vorn weicher Mischung mit, die können dann auch ein offenes schlammtaugliches Profil haben. Falls es regnet werden einige Abfahrten sonst zur Rutschpartie (Wiesenabschnitte und Wurzeln).

Mach mal vorher ein paar der üblichen trails im Harz mit deiner Freundin.


----------



## Trekjosch (3. Februar 2013)

Hi
Ich war letztes Jahr zwischen Saalbach und Hinterglemm. Von dort aus kannst du mit ein paar Minuten trampeln alle Lifte erreichen. Am besten fand ich den Schattberg Lift und den Adidas Freeride. Leider haben die gesalzene Liftpreise. War 14 Tage am Ort und habe für eine Saisonkarte über 200 bezahlt. Suche dir am besten Hotel oder Pension die auch Jokerkarten anbieten, dann kannst du alle Lifte uneingeschränkt nutzen.(Habe ich auch erst am Ort erfahren) In Hinterglemm direkt gegenüber vom Lift ist das Hotel Conrad- hat ein sehr guten eindruck gemacht. Das Girl von der Info im Hotel habe ich ein Tag später beim Liften mit Bike getroffen und nett gequatscht. 
Mfg Jörg


----------



## JulianM. (3. Februar 2013)

alles klar, danke für die info! 
das mit der jokercard ist echt praktisch, denk ich werds dann so machen. 
saalbach und hinterglemm sind ja auch nur wenige km voneinander entfernt, des dürft schon so passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silberwald (3. Februar 2013)

Hatte mir die letzten zwei Jahre auch eine Saisonkarte geholt. Das bringt es aber nur dann, wenn man oft in Leogang und Saalbach-Hinterglemm ist (und nichts wie z.B. ein Rahmenbruch dazwischen kommt). Wenn man nur in Saalbach-Hinterglemm ist, lohnt sich die Jokercard wesentlich mehr.

Und für Anfänger finde ich schon, dass die BlueLine, die MilkaLine und der Hacklbergtrail geeignet sind. Das Problem der BlueLine hatte ich ja schon mal angesprochen. Die Leute sind zwar wirklich super hinterher die Strecken in Schuss zu halten, aber besonders die BlueLine ist (weil halt auch viele Anfänger drauf fahren) schnell ziemlich zerbremst. Von daher wird das auch für Könner eine Herausforderung die BlueLine schnell und flüssig zu fahren. Es besteht ja auch die Möglichkeit, dass man sich ein "geeigneteres" Bike mal ausleiht. War letztes Jahr auch mit einem Kumpel da, der Anfänger war. Trotzdem ist er da gut runtergekommen.

Zu den Bahnen an sich. Wenn man von Saalbach startet: Schattberg rauf, Hacklbergtrail fahren, dann kommt man in Hinterglemm raus (für die ganz Harten im Sommer ist kurz vor Hinterglemm an einem Bach eine "Gumpe" zum reinhüpfen(ist aber saukalt brrrrrrrrr)), dann die Strecken in Hinterglemm fahren und bei Bedarf wieder nach Saalbach abrollen.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. Februar 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Reifen hängen ja immer stark vom Wetter ab.
> Ich nehme bei so Urlauben immer ein Satz faltreifen mit 3c Mischung und ein Satz DH reifen mit zumindest vorn weicher Mischung mit, die können dann auch ein offenes schlammtaugliches Profil haben. Falls es regnet werden einige Abfahrten sonst zur Rutschpartie (Wiesenabschnitte und Wurzeln).
> 
> Mach mal vorher ein paar der üblichen trails im Harz mit deiner Freundin.



Ich hab mich mit dem Gedanken getragen mir die Schwalbe Fat Albert Evos  ans Enduro zu flanschen, wären das "passende" Reifen?


----------



## silberwald (3. Februar 2013)

Das wird mit den Reifen schon hinhauen. Für alle noch ein paar Impressionen vom Hacklbergtrail und BlueLine.


----------



## grey (3. Februar 2013)

lieber mit dickerem fahren als fat albert, die felge wirds freuen. Es sei denn man rollt recht gemütlich runter dann gehts natürlich.

der hacklbergtrail gewinnt auch jedes jahr einen meter breite..


----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. Februar 2013)

Dann gib mir mal bitte nen Tipp, ich Rolle nun nicht, aber baller auch nicht Sam Hill like darunter..  auch wenn das hier eig das falsche Forum ist, aber vllt kann jemand die Infos auch noch brauchen..


----------



## JulianM. (3. Februar 2013)

maxxis minion/highroller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (3. Februar 2013)

war letztes mal mit 2 lrs sätzen dort (werd ich mir aber wahrscheinlich sparen das nächste mal)

2,5er minion f exo st und 2,4er exo ardent auf touren lrs
2,5er minion f dh st und 2,5er minion r dh auf bikepark lrs

bin aber bis auf wenige dezidierte touren immer mit bikepark lrs gefahren. Der minion r ist schon zach, aber wahrscheinlich fährt man eh mit sehr viel liftunterstützung dort, also muss man wirklich nicht jammern wegen den paar Metern rauf zum westgipfel z.B.

Ich kenn Spec Butcher & Purgatory nicht, sollten aber eh brauchbare reifen sein?
Würd mir da nicht zu viele gedanken machen, notfalls sponserst halt die Geschäfte dort und kaufst dir reifen.


----------



## Trekjosch (3. Februar 2013)

Hi
meine Lieblingsstrecke  war die Adidas FR. Da sind nicht so viele Anfänger wie auf der Blue Line runter. Die X Line kostet echt Kraft und bin nur max 2x am Tag gefahren und dann wieder rüber zum Adidas. Reifen hatte ich Fat Albert die auf trockener Piste funktioniert haben. Leider hat es auch mal geregnet und dann war es auf der X Line am Schattberg tückisch. Muddy Marry war dann schon um längen besser.


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Februar 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Dann gib mir mal bitte nen Tipp, ich Rolle nun nicht, aber baller auch nicht Sam Hill like darunter..  auch wenn das hier eig das falsche Forum ist, aber vllt kann jemand die Infos auch noch brauchen..



Nimm dir was leichtes mit, wenn du rueber zb zum neuen trail am spieleckkogel willst, spart das auf den 5km bergauf Körner. 

Minion ist dh sicher ok, aber f+f 2ply, vorn supertacky.
MM falt 3c wäre ein Kompromiss.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. Februar 2013)

Ich bin grade son Anfänger, bitte nicht schimpfen..  okay, also 2 lrs, und welche Reifen wären ein guter Kompromiss, wenn man nicht unbedingt nen 2. lrs kaufen will?


----------



## p00nage (3. Februar 2013)

wenn du mit deinen aktuellen Reifen zufrieden bist kannst einfach die behalten. Ich war Leogang/Saalbach letztes Jahr mit Baron 2,5" vorn und Highroller II 2,4" in 60a hinten.


----------



## JulianM. (3. Februar 2013)

2 lrs halte ich für luxus, nimm dir einfach 2/3 wechselschläuche mit. bei gutem wetter fährst mit den fat alberts oder mit den minion dhf und wenns schlecht wetter wird ziehst du vorne nen muddy marry auf und gut ist...


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Februar 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> 2 lrs halte ich für luxus, nimm dir einfach 2/3 wechselschläuche mit. bei gutem wetter fährst mit den fat alberts oder mit den minion dhf und wenns schlecht wetter wird ziehst du vorne nen muddy marry auf und gut ist...



Seh ich auch so. Reifen wechseln geht doch schnell.

Die Originalbereifung des Speci scheint für heftiges Gelände nicht so der Bringer, wenn du gemässigt fährst reichen Faltreifen, aber da tät ich vorn MM Trailstar 2.35 und hinten WickedWill 2.35 nehmen. Damit sollte alles gehen. Wenn es wirklich dauerhaft nass werden sollte, nimm vorne Vertstar, die sind aber schnell runter.

Wie gesagt, fahrt mal beide in den Harz zum Üben, Braunlage oder die Trails am Hohnekamm.

PS: es gibt auch Wanderwege in Saalbach:


----------



## swoosh999 (4. Februar 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> PS: es gibt auch Wanderwege in Saalbach:



da hatte der liebe gott einen guten tag als der diesen trail geschaffen hat.
mein absoluter favourite in S/H


----------



## chris2305 (4. Februar 2013)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> da hatte der liebe gott einen guten tag als der diesen trail geschaffen hat.
> mein absoluter favourite in S/H



Wo ist der??


----------



## swoosh999 (4. Februar 2013)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Wo ist der??



http://freeride.bike-circus.at/index.php?id=52


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (4. Februar 2013)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> http://freeride.bike-circus.at/index.php?id=52



Nicht ganz, aber fast. 
Das im Link ist der vielversprechende aber etwas abgelegene* neue Trail, der war September noch im Bau.
Der Herr Eder war ziemlich sauer, als er  mitbekam, dass wir den Wanderweg daneben  lang sind.  Ist nämlich verboten.

*mit DH Schlappen seehr mühsam!


----------



## p00nage (4. Februar 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, aber fast.
> Das im Link ist der vielversprechende aber etwas abgelegene* neue Trail, der war September noch im Bau.
> Der Herr Eder war ziemlich sauer, als er  mitbekam, dass wir den Wanderweg daneben  lang sind.  Ist nämlich verboten.
> 
> *mit DH Schlappen seehr mühsam!



Glückwunsch, auf so etwas anscheinend Stolz zu sein....


----------



## grey (4. Februar 2013)

naja, wenn er nicht befahren werden will, hätt er kein weg werden sollen.
die frage ist eher, wer oder was ist eder?


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Februar 2013)

p00nage schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, auf so etwas anscheinend Stolz zu sein....



Hä? 
Uns war nicht klar, dass man in S/H nur auf den Wegen fahren darf, die als solche zum Park gehörend gekennzeichnet sind. 
Das hat er (unser Vermieter, s.o.) uns danach erklärt - und das sollte man natürlich auch beachten.

Wir wollten zu dem Hochalmtrail, und nach 500hm und 5km mit dicken Bikes hatten wir im Angesicht einer Baustelle dann keine Lust umzukehren und sind dann den Wanderweg vom Spieleckkogel runter (der Weg auf dem Bild).
Aufgrund des Hochmoors ist dieser Weg wohl schon ziemlich empfindlich. 
Aber nun sollte der Hochalmtrail ja fertig sein, und schon so als Baustelle sah er sehr vielversprechend flowig aus.


----------



## swoosh999 (4. Februar 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hä?
> Uns war nicht klar, dass man in S/H nur auf den Wegen fahren darf, die als solche zum Park gehörend gekennzeichnet sind.
> Das hat er (unser Vermieter, s.o.) uns danach erklärt - und das sollte man natürlich auch beachten.



da herrscht aber sehr viel uneinigkeit.
wir selbst haben den trail am gipfelkreuz am spieleckkogel gestartet, aufgrund von tipp´s der locals.


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Februar 2013)

Ja, da sind ja einige Wanderwege auch beim Spieleckhaus zB (ganz andre Ecke) ziemlich zerbombt.
Dieser Trail zwar nicht, aber durch den Sumpf sehr tief ausgetreten. Kann ich schon verstehen, wenn die Leute welche die Wege instandhalten das nicht so gerne sehen.


----------



## Klappenkarl (11. März 2013)

Hallöchen....
wir sind mit sechs Leuten in den ersten zwei Juli-Wochen in Hinterglemm. Wer Lust hat, wir suchen immer noch Leute,die einen ( oder auch gerne mehr) Tage mit uns die Lines unter die Räder nehmen wollen. Vom Skill her ist alles dabei, Anfännger(in) bis erfahrene Biker. Wir fahren zusammen los und kommen immer zusammen an.. also kein Leistungsdruck innerhalb der Gruppe. Der Spaß ist das Wichtigste.
Also, einfach mich anschreiben und dann schauen wir mal.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (5. April 2013)

Ich hol den nochmal hoch, wollte nur mal fragen obs da in Saalbach / Hinterglem / Leogang auch solche Flowcountry Trails gibt...?

Sowas hier in der Art...

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/27554


----------



## p00nage (5. April 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Ich hol den nochmal hoch, wollte nur mal fragen obs da in Saalbach / Hinterglem / Leogang auch solche Flowcountry Trails gibt...?
> 
> Sowas hier in der Art...
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/27554



Gibt mmn dort nichts vergleichbares mitm Flow Country am Geißkopf ( die Strecke ausm Video) vom Flow her evtl der Hacklbergtrail aber sonst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (5. April 2013)

Die neue z-line soll so ca. in die Richtung gehen, aber das werden wir sehen wenn sie befahrbar ist. freeride.bike-circus.at/index.php?id=54&L=0

Bischofsmais hat halt schon sehr hübsche und durchdachte strecken..


----------



## swoosh999 (5. April 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Ich hol den nochmal hoch, wollte nur mal fragen obs da in Saalbach / Hinterglem / Leogang auch solche Flowcountry Trails gibt...?
> 
> Sowas hier in der Art...
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/27554



blue line und milka line würden noch passen. nicht steil, S0-S1 und schnell zu fahren...


----------



## Marcus_xXx (5. April 2013)

Okay, danke! Bin voll gespannt wies wird..


----------



## p00nage (5. April 2013)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> blue line und milka line würden noch passen. nicht steil, S0-S1 und schnell zu fahren...



aber vom flow her mit dem Flow Country bei weitem nicht zu vergleichen, dort ist der Name Programm :-D


----------



## Marcus_xXx (6. April 2013)

Ja gut, aber da fahr ich nu nich hin..  Da muss Saalbach reichen.. ^^


----------



## p00nage (6. April 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Ja gut, aber da fahr ich nu nich hin..  Da muss Saalbach reichen.. ^^



Naja du hattest doch die Frage gestellt, zumindest blue line und milka line sind nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (6. April 2013)

Okay, danke in jedem Fall. Es wird da schon einiges geben was ziemlich bocken wird...


----------



## nordish (15. Mai 2013)

Moin,
ich wollte dieses Jahr mal für ein paar WE nach Saalbach Hinterglemm und auch Leogang. Da ich alleine fahre und dann auch nur übers WE bleibe, wollte ich mal fragen ob ihr Pensionen kennt, wo man evtl. gut und günstig biker-freundliche Einzelzimmer buchen kann.


----------



## Carnologe (15. Mai 2013)

Wir sind in ein paar Monaten hier: http://hotel-conrad.at/


- Umfangreiche Halbpension
- Geführte Touren von Montag bis Samstag
- Tägl. Tourenverpflegung
- Entspannung im Body `n Soul Spabereich
- Kuscheliger Leihbademantel
- Alle Conrad-Biker Inclusives inkl. Sportwäscheservice, Rückholdienst, Radgarage, etc.
- 10% Ermäßigung in den Bike `n Soul Shops
- Bikers TOP Geschenk
- Joker Card Saalbach Hinterglemm
- WLAN


----------



## nordish (15. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank. Sieht echt gut aus, allerdings auch krass teuer. Da ist man  bei über 80 pro Nacht...


----------



## Carnologe (15. Mai 2013)

Wir zahlen für die ganze Woche (7 Tage) 441/p.P.


----------



## p00nage (15. Mai 2013)

nordish schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. Sieht echt gut aus, allerdings auch krass teuer. Da ist man  bei über 80 pro Nacht...



In Leogang vor der Gondel lässt sich super Campen und für 2 kann man dort auch duschen ;-)


----------



## nordish (15. Mai 2013)

p00nage schrieb:


> In Leogang vor der Gondel lässt sich super Campen und für 2 kann man dort auch duschen ;-)




legal?


----------



## silberwald (15. Mai 2013)

Absolut legal. Kostet bischen was, aber egal. Gibt sogar Stromanschluss auf dem Platz und free WLAN an der Talstation. Man muss sich halt vor Betriebsschluss an der Kassa melden. Und einen kleinen Spar Markt mit Bäckerei (der auch Sonntags aufhat) hat es auch. Allerdings sollte man sich statt der normalen Zeltheringe lange und dicke Zimmerernägel und einen entsprechenden Hammer mitnehmen. Der Untergrund auf dem Platz ist bockhart.

Schaust du hier: 

http://www.bikepark-leogang.com/de/betriebszeiten-preise/camping/

Pensionstip von mir "Pension Tristkogel" in Hinterglemm. Auch mit umfangreicher Halbpension und Jokercard. Nicht ganz so teuer und wenn man den Preis für die Liftkarte abzieht (die mit der Jokercard ja dabei ist) ist man bei einem sehr günstigen Preis.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (16. Mai 2013)

Wir sind im August hier:http://www.hausalexander.at/so/de_index.php?page=home

20 pro Person und Tag inkl. Joker Card


----------



## nordish (16. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Tipps.

Ich bin jetzt neu in Augsburg und möchte den Süden kennenlernen. Wenn es hier Leute aus dem Raum Augsburg/München gibt, die auch einfach nur mal für ein WE nach Leogang oder Hinterglemm fahren, kann man sich ja evtl. zusammenschließen. Andere Bikeparks sind natürlich auch willkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad1993max (26. Mai 2013)

is wer vom 14-21 juli in saalbach?


----------



## wesone (27. Mai 2013)

Ich komme am 21.06 an und bleibe dann übers WE in Saalbach, am Montag geht es dann noch für einen Tag rüber nach Leogang und dann wieder ab nach Hause.

Du weißt aber, dass der Schattenberg Express erst am 22/23.06 aufmacht. Vorher lohnt es sich m.M nach noch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Foxi1988 (27. Mai 2013)

mad1993max schrieb:


> is wer vom 14-21 juli in saalbach?



Madmax schreibt juli...nicht juni


----------



## mad1993max (27. Mai 2013)

eben  jetzt hat er mich schon ganz verwirrt


----------



## wesone (27. Mai 2013)

mea culpa.

Das kommt eben davon, wenn man mitten in der Nacht noch meint etwas posten zu müssen .

Tja wer lesen kann..

Vergiss einfach was ich geschrieben habe, im Juli haben selbstverständlich alle Liftanlangen geöffnet.

ps. Ist eigentlich die neue Freeride Strecke in Saalbach schon fertig gestellt ?


----------



## dawitt (27. Mai 2013)

wesone schrieb:


> ps. Ist eigentlich die neue Freeride Strecke in Saalbach schon fertig gestellt ?



Du meinst wahrscheinlich die Z-line in Hinterglemm. Voraussichtlich am 04.07. im Zuge des Bikes and Beats Festivals ist eröffnung.


----------



## yakuza87 (28. Mai 2013)

hi, 
wir sind 3 Jungs ausm Pott und rocken die Trails ab dem 20.07. in Saalbach und Umgebung..wenn durch Zufall noch mehr Leute nach dem Festival da sein sollten könnt ihr euch gerne mal melden..aus eigener Erfahrung ist es da wie ausgestorben


----------



## mad1993max (28. Mai 2013)

yakuza87 schrieb:


> hi,
> wir sind 3 Jungs ausm Pott und rocken die Trails ab dem 20.07. in Saalbach und Umgebung..wenn durch Zufall noch mehr Leute nach dem Festival da sein sollten könnt ihr euch gerne mal melden..aus eigener Erfahrung ist es da wie ausgestorben



nice ja fix


----------



## dawitt (3. Juni 2013)

Ich bin zufälligerweise in der Woche in SaHi in der auch World of Mountenbikes (5-8.09.2013) statt findet. Weiß von euch zufällig jemand, ob wegen den Worldgames die offiziellen Strecken, wie z.B. BlueLine, ProLine oder X-Line gesperrt sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (3. Juni 2013)

War letztes Jahr zur WM so, dass Proline und glaub auch Xline wegen der Wettbewerbe zu waren (die mit den Drops halt).
Alles andere war aber auf.


----------



## wesone (3. Juni 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> War letztes Jahr zur WM so, dass Proline und glaub auch Xline wegen der Wettbewerbe zu waren (die mit den Drops halt).
> Alles andere war aber auf.



War auch letzes Jahr während der WM da und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, waren die nur kurzzeitig gesperrt, also nicht die ganze Zeit bzw. die komplette WM.


----------



## dawitt (3. Juni 2013)

Danke erstmal! Denke eine von den 5 Strecken wird schon wärend der Zeit aufhaben.


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Juni 2013)

Alles was vom Schattberg aus ging eh, Milka und Blueline, sowie die weiter abseits liegenden hatten auf.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (4. Juni 2013)

Ich bin gespannt, in knapp 3 Wochen geht's los..  ma sehen wie ich mich das 1. mal mit dem Bike in den Alpen schlage..


----------



## Grossman_nik (4. Juni 2013)

wesone schrieb:


> War auch letzes Jahr während der WM da und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, waren die nur kurzzeitig gesperrt, also nicht die ganze Zeit bzw. die komplette WM.



Hey ich glaub CXfahrer hat da was verwechselt, Die Proline ist gesperrt die Blueline (die ebenfalls  am selben Hang ist) ist geöffnet(Hinterglemm), ebenso wie X-line und Milkaline(Saalbach). Finde Saalbach Klasse und macht auch mit dem DHler Spaß.Auch das Lifte switchen (Hacklbergtrail Von Saalbach X-Line nach Hinterglemm, dann Pro und Blueline, wieder über die abfällige Straße zurück nach Saalbach, Milkaline 1-2 mal und dann nochmal X-Line  ). Freu mich schon auf den Sommer  Leogang ist auch super, jedoch meistens ungepflegter als Saalbach-Hinterglemm ( Zumindest kam mir das so vor letztes Jahr)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wholeStepDown (12. Juni 2013)

kennt von euch jemand das spielberghaus?
http://www.spielberghaus.at/

ich war noch nie in saalbach, hätte aber mehrere optionen.
zB. Anfang August eine Ausfahrt für ein WE über einen ördentlichen BikeShop (freeride mountain) - kostet halt mehr als wenn ich direkt buchen würde, aber die Jungs würden sich da auskennen. Wenn das überhaupt notwendig ist dort?

Andererseits haben meine Leute entweder keinen Urlaub mehr oder Termine überschneiden sich, so dass ich fast geneigt bin, dort mal alleine im August (evtl. auch für ne ganze Woche) hinzufahren. Macht das dort alleine Sinn, wenn man noch nie dort war? Sonstige Tipps?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (12. Juni 2013)

Ja kenne ich, finde es aber recht teuer, für den preis ohne HP bekommst Du schon bei anderen Unterkünften mit HP.

Würde auch alleine dort hinfahren Anschluss findet man schnell! Sonstige Tipps: Europarutsche, Schwimmbad, Leogang und Gösser Radler


----------



## Tribal84 (12. Juni 2013)

haus toni in saalbach ist wirklich klasse !!


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Juni 2013)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> kennt von euch jemand das spielberghaus?
> http://www.spielberghaus.at/
> 
> ich war noch nie in saalbach, hätte aber mehrere optionen.
> ...



Das Spielberghaus liegt in einem Seitental recht weit oben, wenn man rauf will gibts wohl ein Shuttel vom Haus, sonst muss man endlos von der Seilbahnendstation queren oder hochtreten. 
Die haben sich dort so ein paar Northshores gezimmert, aber den Wanderweg von da nach Saalbach fand ich recht langweilig. 

Unten in S-H ist es definitiv einfacher alles zu finden  und Leute lernt man doch sofort in Seilbahn und Warteschlangen kennen.


----------



## wholeStepDown (12. Juni 2013)

danke für die Info!

toni hab ich jetzt mal angeschrieben.

wo steigst du für gewöhnlich ab (pension), cxfahrer? Warst du heuer schon bzw, gehtst du noch?


----------



## Deleted 159632 (12. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

wir waren vor kurzem im Good Times Hostel in Saalbach. Kann ich nur weiter empfehlen. Das sind Appartements, also für die Verpflegung ist selber zu sorgen. Super nette Vermieter und eine eigene Bikegarage gibts auch. Die Joker Card hast beim Preis auch dabei.

http://www.goodtimes-hostel.at/welcome.php

andi


----------



## Erroll (12. Juni 2013)

Haus Toni und Conrad fand ich beide bis jetzt empfehlenswert. Wir buchen regelmäßig in beiden. Je nachdem was grad verfügbar ist.


----------



## dawitt (12. Juni 2013)

andi_d schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir waren vor kurzem im Good Times Hostel in Saalbach. Kann ich nur weiter empfehlen. Das sind Appartements, also für die Verpflegung ist selber zu sorgen. Super nette Vermieter und eine eigene Bikegarage gibts auch. Die Joker Card hast beim Preis auch dabei.
> 
> ...



Irgentwie versteh ich das Concept von Good Time Hostel nicht. Ist das jetzt ein Hostel wo man sich alles mit anderen teilen muss oder seperate Apartments mit eigener Küche Bad etc..?


----------



## FlyingLizard (12. Juni 2013)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> haus toni in saalbach ist wirklich klasse !!



Kann ich auch nur empfehlen! 



mad1993max schrieb:


> is wer vom 14-21 juli in saalbach?



ja wir


----------



## Erroll (12. Juni 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> ja wir



Wir auch! 19-21.07.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (12. Juni 2013)

seid ihr auch beim Toni?


----------



## Erroll (12. Juni 2013)

Nö, da sind wir im Conrad. Im Toni sind wir im August nochmal.


----------



## FlyingLizard (12. Juni 2013)

dat is ja auch direkt um die Ecke. 
Hoffentlich haben wir da wieder so geiles Wetter wie 2012


----------



## Erroll (12. Juni 2013)

Wird man sehen. Man sieht sich bestimmt auf den Trails oder in der ein oder anderen Warteschlange am Lift.


----------



## FlyingLizard (12. Juni 2013)

ich gehe mal davon aus


----------



## p00nage (12. Juni 2013)

dawitt schrieb:


> Irgentwie versteh ich das Concept von Good Time Hostel nicht. Ist das jetzt ein Hostel wo man sich alles mit anderen teilen muss oder seperate Apartments mit eigener Küche Bad etc..?




So wie ich es verstanden hab schon, außer man hat so viele Schlafzimmer gemietet, dass man unter sich ist.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (13. Juni 2013)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> danke für die Info!
> 
> toni hab ich jetzt mal angeschrieben.
> 
> wo steigst du für gewöhnlich ab (pension), cxfahrer? Warst du heuer schon bzw, gehtst du noch?



Moin, wir fahren vom 03.-10.08. mit 5 Jungs.
Unterkunft ist Haus Alexander in Hinterglemm für 20 die Nacht inkl. Joker Card.
Falls du allein fahren willst/mußt hätten wir evtl sogar Platz für dich.
Bike Hotel Conrad waren wir letztes Jahr. Sehr zentral,sehr geil

Hat eigentlich schon jemand ein Video der neuen Z Line irgendwo gesehen?


----------



## Deleted 159632 (13. Juni 2013)

dawitt schrieb:


> Irgentwie versteh ich das Concept von Good Time Hostel nicht. Ist das jetzt ein Hostel wo man sich alles mit anderen teilen muss oder seperate Apartments mit eigener Küche Bad etc..?


 
Hallo,

wir mussten uns nichts mit irgendwen teilen. Das sind ganz normale Appartements mit eigener Küche und Bad. 

andi


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (13. Juni 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand ein Video der neuen Z Line irgendwo gesehen?



bis jetzt noch nicht, offizielle eröffnung ist am 04.07.13


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanddühnenrider (13. Juni 2013)

Hallo, wir sind Anfang Juli für 1 Woche da, wollen Leogang und Saalbach unsicher machen, vielleicht sehen wir uns dort, zelten Seecamp Zell am See... ist billiger als Pension etc.

gruss


----------



## wholeStepDown (13. Juni 2013)

aber ihr habt dann keine Jokercard?

Zelten hat gewiss auch seinen Reiz, aber wenn ich eine Ã¼bernachtung ab 20â¬ inkl. joker card bekomme, dann schlaf ich doch gerne auch in einem normalen bett . 
Saalbach ist mit der Joker Card Geschichte und den Pensionspreisen ja bereits relativ  gÃ¼nstig im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen (beliebten) europÃ¤ischen Spots/Regionen. 

So wie es aussieht, bin ich evtl. schon nÃ¤xtes WE dort- hat sich kurzfristig was ergeben.
 @schbiker
danke fÃ¼r das angebot. ich melde mich noch mal bei dir!


----------



## martinos (13. Juni 2013)

bin ab Morgen bis Sonntag in Saalbach und schon mal ganz schön gespannt, was dort so los ist. Wetter sieht aktuell ja recht gut aus!


----------



## harbourmastah (13. Juni 2013)

Bin ab Sonntag da bis nächste woche freitag!!!)))))))))


----------



## FlyingLizard (13. Juni 2013)

Sanddühnenrider schrieb:


> Hallo, wir sind Anfang Juli für 1 Woche da, wollen Leogang und Saalbach unsicher machen, vielleicht sehen wir uns dort, zelten Seecamp Zell am See... ist billiger als Pension etc.
> 
> gruss




wir zahlen für 7 Tage nur 245,- pP. inkl Frühstück. Das geht voll klar


----------



## Tribal84 (13. Juni 2013)

ich glaub auch nicht das man in saalbach zelten sollte...
im schnitt 35â¬ inkl FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck in einer Pension inkl der 32â¬ teuren Jokercard = 3â¬ die Nacht ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (13. Juni 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> wir zahlen für 7 Tage nur 245,- pP. inkl Frühstück. Das geht voll klar



Wann bischn du in Saalbach?
245,- is ja für Saalbach fast Wucher...nur schbass


----------



## Colonel Hogan (13. Juni 2013)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> bis jetzt noch nicht, offizielle eröffnung ist am 04.07.13



Ja Eröffnung is ja klar...denk mir halt das die Strecke bestimmt schon mehr oder weniger fertig und das bestimmt schon der ein oder andere ortsansässige mit der GoPro drüber gepflügt ist.

Ich seh grad du kommst aus der Nähe von Stromberg.
Wir sind Sonntag ab 10Uhr da. Du auch?


----------



## FlyingLizard (13. Juni 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Wann bischn du in Saalbach?
> 245,- is ja für Saalbach fast Wucher...nur schbass



14.- 21.7 sind wir da. Verpassen uns da etwas. denke mal viel günstiger gehts echt nit


----------



## mssc (13. Juni 2013)

Bin von 30.6.-7.7. mit meiner Freundin in der Pension Sonnrain... 28 pP inkl. Frühstück, Kurtaxe und Joker Card...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (13. Juni 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> 14.- 21.7 sind wir da. Verpassen uns da etwas. denke mal viel günstiger gehts echt nit



Nächstes Jahr sollten wir alle zusammen fahren
Is mit Frühstück en gudder Preis.
Wir zahlen ohne Frühstück mit Jokercard im Appartement in Hinterglemm rund 20 die Nacht.
Wenn du zurück bist brauch ich sofort en Bericht zur Z-Line...bin echt gespannt wie die is


----------



## FlyingLizard (13. Juni 2013)

Das wär ne geile Idee!  
Bekommen dann ja einige Leute zusammen. Ich werde auch von da ordentlich Livebilder in die Gruppe stellen


----------



## Colonel Hogan (14. Juni 2013)

Wer zu der zeit da is sollte den Lake of Charity nit verpassen. 
Als letzte Abfahrt einfach Hacklbergtrail oder Bergstadltrail fahren un ab an den See. 
Beats, Busen und Bier für nen guten Zweck. 
http://mtbrider.de/news/lake-of-charity-2013


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (14. Juni 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Ja Eröffnung is ja klar...denk mir halt das die Strecke bestimmt schon mehr oder weniger fertig und das bestimmt schon der ein oder andere ortsansässige mit der GoPro drüber gepflügt ist.
> 
> Ich seh grad du kommst aus der Nähe von Stromberg.
> Wir sind Sonntag ab 10Uhr da. Du auch?



hi, leider nich bin am schaffen, aber werde am WE dort sein


----------



## Sanddühnenrider (14. Juni 2013)

Hallo, 

die Jokercard gibt es leider nicht beim Zelten Zell am See, wir haben bei einigen Pensionen angefragt, entweder war in der Zeit belegt oder 53,- Euro pro Person (mit Jokercard) am Tag,  zahlen fürs Campen ca. 27 ,- (für zwei Personen!!!) am Tag , der Campingplatz ist direkt am See, dass war für uns der Reiz...., ist der erste Bikeurlaub, sonst an der Küste surfen...., sprich Wasser muss bei uns in der Nähe sein, auch wenn der See kein Toprevier zum Surfen ist, wollen ja auch biken !!! 

gruss 








wholeStepDown schrieb:


> aber ihr habt dann keine Jokercard?
> 
> Zelten hat gewiss auch seinen Reiz, aber wenn ich eine übernachtung ab 20 inkl. joker card bekomme, dann schlaf ich doch gerne auch in einem normalen bett .
> Saalbach ist mit der Joker Card Geschichte und den Pensionspreisen ja bereits relativ  günstig im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen (beliebten) europäischen Spots/Regionen.
> ...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (14. Juni 2013)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> hi, leider nich bin am schaffen, aber werde am WE dort sein



Bei uns im Saarland ist der Sonntag am Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (17. Juni 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Bei uns im Saarland ist der Sonntag am Wochenende



Hehe ja ist bei uns in RLP nicht anders, habe den text nur überflogen und Sonntag mit heute (in dem Fall Freitag) verwechselt 

War ja die Hölle los gestern


----------



## Colonel Hogan (17. Juni 2013)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Hehe ja ist bei uns in RLP nicht anders, habe den text nur überflogen und Sonntag mit heute (in dem Fall Freitag) verwechselt
> 
> War ja die Hölle los gestern



Ja krass...wir sind dann irgendwann rüber zum NoJokes un da war Ruhe


----------



## Marcus_xXx (18. Juni 2013)

Hoffe die Wettervorhersage bewahrheitet sich nicht, sieht ja grausig aus für die kommende Woche...


----------



## FlyingLizard (19. Juni 2013)

wieso ist denn die Schattbergbahn außer Betrieb? Kann jemand genaueres sagen?


----------



## swoosh999 (19. Juni 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> wieso ist denn die Schattbergbahn außer Betrieb? Kann jemand genaueres sagen?



ab Sa is doch offen


----------



## FlyingLizard (19. Juni 2013)

Hab die app  geladen. Beim Livestream steht die ist geschlossen, aber am 22. Und 23. geöffnet


----------



## Foxi1988 (19. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand ein Video vom Hochalmtrail? möchte den mal sehen...

beste grüße
fox


----------



## Marcus_xXx (20. Juni 2013)

Die Wetteraussichten kotzen mich mal RICHTIG an! Diese Woche Hochsommer, kommende Woche arschkalt & nur Regen.. Grrr..

Hoffe ich komm am 23. wenigstens einmal zum fahren!


----------



## Foxi1988 (20. Juni 2013)

wir möchten nächstes WE hin... da solls wetter ja wieder besser sein aber weil es davor regnet müsste alles nass sein? oder sind die Südseitigen sachen wie milka und blue line wieder schnell trocken?

beste grüße
fox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (20. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich hoch auf den Schattberg fahre liegt unterhalb der Milka Line ja noch ne Bahn die mich hoch zum Hackelberg bringt, weiß einer wie die heisst und ab waqnn die öffnet?

Glaube letztes jahr hat die erst zum Dakine Freeride Festival aufgemacht (erste Woche im Juli)?!


----------



## Rad-ab (20. Juni 2013)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Wenn ich hoch auf den Schattberg fahre liegt unterhalb der Milka Line ja noch ne Bahn die mich hoch zum Hackelberg bringt, weiß einer wie die heisst und ab waqnn die öffnet?
> 
> Glaube letztes jahr hat die erst zum Dakine Freeride Festival aufgemacht (erste Woche im Juli)?!



Das ist der Schattbergxpress.....Hacklbergtrail liegt auf dem Schattberg

Alle Bahnen haben afaik erst ab Juli offen...im Juni einige nur am WE

Bzgl Regen: Die Strecken trockenen Alpentypisch alle recht schnell ab.
Mussten wir letztes Jahr miterleben 
Hoffe das es Ende Juli wenn wir wieder runterkommen vernünftigen Sommer gibt....


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (20. Juni 2013)

Der Schattbergxpress fährt von Saalbach hoch und bringt Dich an den Einstieg der X-Line genau, die untere Bahn linker Hand gehört also dazu und macht Juli auf? 

Dankö


----------



## wesone (20. Juni 2013)

Der schattenbergexpress macht schon morgen auf bis zum Sonntag

PS. Habe heute auf dem Hochalmtrail einen Poc knieschoner gefunden.
Gebe ihn morgen an der Talstation Reitkogel ab, falls jemand einen vermissen sollte dort melden.


----------



## Rad-ab (20. Juni 2013)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Der Schattbergxpress fährt von Saalbach hoch und bringt Dich an den Einstieg der X-Line genau, die untere Bahn linker Hand gehört also dazu und macht Juli auf?
> 
> Dankö



Untere Bahn linker Hand? Von wo gesehen?
Am Schattberg gibt es nur den SchattbergXpress, was anderes fährt dort im Sommer nicht.
Zum Hacklbergtrail muss man sich noch ein paar Höhenmeter eigenständig erkämpfen..... Wenn man hierzu den Wanderweg und nicht die Schotterrampe nimmt auch völlig harmlos, bzw. nett zu fahren mit wenig Schiebepassagen.

P.S. Milkaline hat nichts mit dem Schattberg zu tun,
die ist auf dem Kohlmaiskopf/mit der Kohlmaisbahn zu erreichen


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (21. Juni 2013)

Wenn Du oben am Eingang der Xline stehst, ist auf der linken Seite nochmal ein Lift, eben genau der das Du nicht hochschieben musst zum Hackelberg Trail, den haben wir letztes jahr leider nur einmal nutzen können, wurde nur zum Scott Gang Battle Rennen aufgemacht. Und genau diese Gondel meine ich, du fährst die Xline runter und verlässt diese nach ca. 200-300 Streckenmetern, da geht dann ein Feldweg in ne Sackgasse und Du stehst vor der Gondel.

Klar Milkaline ist ja en ganz anderer Berg die meine ich nich.

So nach langer Suche hab ich en Bild gefunden wo man den Einstieg der Gondel sieht, geht hoch zum Bergstadl auf den Westgipfel Enstieg Hackelbergtrail:





Gebäude unten links, zu erreichen über den Feldweg wenn man die Xline verlässt
Haben ja die Gondel genutzt, also die Frage ist nicht ob es sie gibt sondern wann Sie öffnet  waren ja eine Woche da und war dann erst die letzten 2 tage zum Gang Battle in Betrieb, btw konnten die Fahrer ja garnicht hochschieben übder den Schotterweg da dieser ja Teil der rennstrecke war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (21. Juni 2013)

Soweit ich weiß ist die normalerweise im Sommer nicht in betrieb.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (21. Juni 2013)

Ok, dann haben Sie die nur geöffnet wegen dem Rennen letztes Jahr Danke Dir, dann heisst es dieses Jahr wieder schieben


----------



## martinos (21. Juni 2013)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Bzgl Regen: Die Strecken trockenen Alpentypisch alle recht schnell ab.
> Mussten wir letztes Jahr miterleben


 
Der Panoramatrail (oberhalb der Milkaline) hat nen hohen Lehmanteil und empfiehlt sich daher nicht direkt nach einen Regenschauer, außer man möchte mal testen, wie man ohne Griff den Berg runterkommt.


----------



## GrazerTourer (21. Juni 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Die Wetteraussichten kotzen mich mal RICHTIG an! Diese Woche Hochsommer, kommende Woche arschkalt & nur Regen.. Grrr..
> 
> Hoffe ich komm am 23. wenigstens einmal zum fahren!



Das sind wir schon zwei... bin ab heute Abend dort. Sa und So sollte aber halbwegs gehen. Montag wird eventuell sehr nass.


----------



## Rad-ab (21. Juni 2013)

martinos schrieb:


> Der Panoramatrail (oberhalb der Milkaline) hat nen hohen Lehmanteil und empfiehlt sich daher nicht direkt nach einen Regenschauer, außer man möchte mal testen, wie man ohne Griff den Berg runterkommt.


Och, da würde ich lieber bei der X-Line aufpassen,
die nasse Wurzeln plus passendes Gefälle sind vermutlich nicht jedermanns Sache 
Das die Strecken direkt nach nem Schauer alle nass sind sollte klar sein 
Aber son halber Tag trocken reicht bei den meisten Strecken um sie gut fahrbar zu machen.

Btw. Letztes Jahr als wir da waren war die Mittelsektion der Milkaline gesperrt und man wurde ab Panorama Hütte Serpentinenartig über ne Kuhweide geleitet.
DIE war nach dem Regen rutschig, da die Grasnarbe natürlich auf der Strecke schon nicht mehr vorhanden war. 
Zu allem Überfluss gab es statt Flatterband nur voll funktionsfähigen  Elektro-Zaun als Abgrenzung.
Dass er in Funktion war hat dann auch einer von uns getestet in dem er volle Lotte rein gerutscht ist.


----------



## GrazerTourer (21. Juni 2013)

Viertes Mal Saalbach, viertes Mal Regen. Mir reicht's dann echt langsam *g*


----------



## Foxi1988 (21. Juni 2013)

Wie ist der Hochalmtrail so? lohnt es sich die 500 hm hochzukurbeln?

Grüße fox


----------



## harbourmastah (21. Juni 2013)

War die Woche auch bei schönstem Wetter in Österreich....leider war die Xline sowie Leogoang bis auf BongoBongo geschlossen......sind dann alternativ nach Schladmin und Wagrain.....und es hat sich defi gelohnt.....die WC DH Strecke in Schladming ist der kracher (1110hhm,längser DH track in Ö)und die flowigen strecken in Wagrain sind sensationell!!!


----------



## Marcus_xXx (21. Juni 2013)

Wo ich das hier so lese, frage ich mich langsam echt obs ne gute Idee war da zu buchen. Die Hälfte fährt nicht, dann nur Kackwetter in Aussicht. Weltklasse. Naja ich lass mich überraschen..


----------



## wesone (21. Juni 2013)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> Wie ist der Hochalmtrail so? lohnt es sich die 500 hm hochzukurbeln?
> 
> Grüße fox



Der Trail ist ganz nett, kann man durchaus mal mitnehmen.  Bin ihn gestern bei Moerferhitze hochgestrampelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxi1988 (21. Juni 2013)

okay danke!


----------



## Grossman_nik (21. Juni 2013)

Wenn das Wetter für Sonntag noch besser wird, werde ich Samstag runterfahren


----------



## swoosh999 (23. Juni 2013)

wesone schrieb:


> PS. Habe heute auf dem Hochalmtrail einen Poc knieschoner gefunden.
> Gebe ihn morgen an der Talstation Reitkogel ab, falls jemand einen vermissen sollte dort melden.



Ein *riesengroßes* DANKESCHÖN von meiner Freundin !!!
Wollte heute nochmal hoch um ihn zu suchen aber das nette Personal an der Talstadion hat ihn uns gleich ausgehändigt.

Vielen vielen Dank das es so hilfsbereite Menschen gibt


----------



## swoosh999 (23. Juni 2013)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> Wie ist der Hochalmtrail so? lohnt es sich die 500 hm hochzukurbeln?
> 
> Grüße fox



lohnt auf jeden fall wenn du noch ein stückchen weiter am höhenweg fährst und nicht den hochalmtrail sondern den trail am spieleckkogel nimmst.


----------



## Foxi1988 (23. Juni 2013)

Beginnt der Hochalmtrail nicht eh am Spieleckkogel?

beste grüße
fox


----------



## simsalai (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo,bin neu im forum und wollte mal fragen:
Bin noch anfängerin und möchte diesen sommer nach saalbach.
Da das Gebiet recht weiläufig erscheint,hab ich die frage FALLS man dort stürzt, wie man da am besten kommuniert?
Funktionieren da handys (drei) oder sind z.b. Walkie talkies eine gescheitere sache wenn man zu zweit unterwegs ist?


----------



## Rad-ab (23. Juni 2013)

Wirklich weitläufig ist es da eigentlich nicht und auch Handy Empfang gibts ganz normal ohne größere Funklöcher.

Aber auch ganz ohne Technik bleibt man dort auf den normalen Wegen und Strecken nicht lange unentdeckt.....da kommt eigentlich überall alle Nase lang wer vorbei....


----------



## wesone (23. Juni 2013)

Alle die wegen der Wetterprognose zu Hause geblieben sind, werden sich im nach hinein wahrscheinlich in den Hintern beißen .

Bis auf einen kurzen, leichten Schauer  am Samstag Nachmittag, war das Wetter am We erste Sahne und die Trails super zu fahren.


Der Hochalmtrail beginnt ein Stück hinter dem Kastelstein. Gibt aber noch weitere Varianten von "Grat" oben abzufahren.

ps. Heute habe ich wieder etwas gefunden, auf dem Weg zur X-Line.

Es ist ein pinker MP3 Player,wir haben ihn an der Talstation von Schattenberg abgegeben. 

So langsam mutiere ich hier noch zum Fundbüro.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. Juni 2013)

Gestern war das Wetter auch gut, nur heute halt komplett fürn Arsch, nur Regen und saukalt. Bleibt zu hoffen dass es morgen besser wird, morgen solls nur leicht regnen, wie isn das da mit den Bahnen, weiß das jmd? Fahren die bei Regen?

Bin ja nicht 1000km gefahren um hier im Zimmer zu hocken.. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (24. Juni 2013)

Geil war das Wetter!!! 

Auf dem Foto war's zwar kurz sehr grau, aber großteils war es sonnig. Die Trails sind super in Schuß!


----------



## simsalai (24. Juni 2013)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Wirklich weitläufig ist es da eigentlich nicht und auch Handy Empfang gibts ganz normal ohne größere Funklöcher.
> 
> Aber auch ganz ohne Technik bleibt man dort auf den normalen Wegen und Strecken nicht lange unentdeckt.....da kommt eigentlich überall alle Nase lang wer vorbei....



vielen dank dafür. das klingt sehr gut


----------



## Rad-ab (24. Juni 2013)

wesone schrieb:


> Der Hochalmtrail beginnt ein Stück hinter dem Kastelstein. Gibt aber noch weitere Varianten von "Grat" oben abzufahren.


Hast Du da mehr Details? ODer sieht man das auf den ersten Blick wenn man dort hin kurbelt?
Wir wollen dies Jahr den Fokus ein wenig mehr auf Liftunterstützte Singletrailtouren legen und auch gerne was mehr abseits der Bikeparkstrecken erkunden. 



Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Gestern war das Wetter auch gut, nur heute halt komplett fürn Arsch, nur Regen und saukalt. Bleibt zu hoffen dass es morgen besser wird, morgen solls nur leicht regnen, wie isn das da mit den Bahnen, weiß das jmd? Fahren die bei Regen?


Klar fahren die bei Regen, sogar bei Schnee im Winter  
Nur bei Sturm und/oder Gewitter stellen sie entsprechend den Betrieb ein.
Wenn sich das Wetter beruhigt fahren sie dann aber auch recht fix wieder.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. Juni 2013)

Ja hab ich jetzt auch gesehen, war heute morgen noch zu früh.. ^^ 

Heute is mir das Wetter aber zu kaka, ab den Mittelstationen schneits schon wieder, echt krass. Gestern noch 23°, heute morgen um 6 iwas mit 5°.. 

Morgen solls besser werden, dann werden wir uns mal die Pro & Blue Line + Milka Line reinziehen..


----------



## Deleted 104857 (24. Juni 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Morgen solls besser werden, dann werden wir uns mal die Pro & Blue Line + Milka Line reinziehen..



Man sieht sich...


----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. Juni 2013)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Man sieht sich...



Wenn Du mir sachst wie du unterwegs bist sach ich dann sogar "Hallo"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (24. Juni 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Wenn Du mir sachst wie du unterwegs bist sach ich dann sogar "Hallo"...



Froggy schwarz/orange, heute ist klettern und Wellness angesagt.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. Juni 2013)

kk, bei uns heute auch, n bissel Ort angucken etc. Therme is raus da vorsichtshalber mal keine Shorts eingepackt.. ^^

Viel Spaß & wenn Du morgen 2 Noobs auf Speci Enduro & Stumpy siehst die da runtereiern, das sind dann wohl wir...


----------



## wesone (24. Juni 2013)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Hast Du da mehr Details? ODer sieht man das auf den ersten Blick wenn man dort hin kurbelt?
> Wir wollen dies Jahr den Fokus ein wenig mehr auf Liftunterstützte Singletrailtouren legen und auch gerne was mehr abseits der Bikeparkstrecken erkunden.




Ein Blick auf die Wanderkarte bewirkt oft wahre Wunder.

Der Bergstadl Trail ist auch ne schöne Endurostrecke.

Also eine richtig schöne und anspruchsvolle Enduro Tour kenne ich noch, da ist aber der Anfang echt knackig. Details gerne per PN.


----------



## Klappenkarl (25. Juni 2013)

Da hat uns die Schafskälte doch dieses Jahr echt eine Woche später als sonst erwischt. Wir fahren am Freitag Richtung Saal-Hi , wenn ich mir allerdings die Bilder der Webcams anschaue, bekomme ich das kalte Fürchten!^^   Da fährt man einmal nicht Mitte Juli und schon kannst dein Snowbord mit einpacken.


----------



## Foxi1988 (25. Juni 2013)

Wir wollten DO bis SO runter. Da wir aber eh noch nicht gebucht haben werden wir wahrscheinlich Zuhause bleiben.


----------



## mazola01 (25. Juni 2013)

Wir wollten auch ab DO runter... gebucht ist schon... allerdings weiss ich nicht ob wir lieber daheim bleiben sollen.

Sieht furchtbar aus. 

Freut man sich n halbes Jahr darauf, dann sowas.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (25. Juni 2013)

Also so kalt ist es nicht, es regnet nur den ganzen Tag.. ^^ obwohl, jetzt ist schon seit ner halben Std Pause vom Regen. Bin heute (wider besseres Wissens) die Blueline gefahren. Einfach nur mies nass, da floss das Wasser nur so runter. Nach 1er Abfahrt war ich Klatschnass... Ab kommenden WE hat die xline wieder offen, aber die wird nicht besser aussehen nach dem ganzen Regen..
Toller Urlaub bisher...



Nicht.


----------



## the.lowrider (25. Juni 2013)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Freut man sich n halbes Jahr darauf, dann sowas.




Nicht die Laune verderben lassen  . Ein paar Regenklamotten einpacken, Matschreifen aufziehen und jut is. Hin und wieder Pause in der FeWo (o.ä.), warmen Tee trinken ....   und weiter


----------



## Klappenkarl (25. Juni 2013)

Ein halbes Jahr drauf gefreut?? Wir freuen uns schon seit einem Jahr wieder da zu rocken. Aber nasse Pisten sind echt blöd.. sorry,aber da finde ich leider kein Spaß drann.    Und wenn ich daran denke, das wir noch zwei Änfängerinnen dabei haben die bisher auch nur im trockenen unterwegs waren... oha, das wird lustig!


----------



## mazola01 (25. Juni 2013)

Naja...nur pissen ist halt auch nix.
Keine Ahnung was wir machen. Morgen früh wird entschieden.....

Achja, hab keine matschreifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (25. Juni 2013)

kopf hoch und spaß mitbringen.. auch im regen kann man freude am fahren haben !  wir sind ab dienstag unten


----------



## mazola01 (25. Juni 2013)

Oder ab nach portes du soleil....


----------



## mazola01 (26. Juni 2013)

Heute morgen sieht die Vorhersage etwas besser aus ( zumindest do und sa). Denk wir Wagen es und fahren heute Nacht los


----------



## hoschik (26. Juni 2013)

Wettermäßig schaue ich immer hier:

http://www.bergfex.at/sommer/saalbach-hinterglemm/wetter/

war in Saalbach bisher immer sehr sehr zuverlässig, vor allem die Dauer der Sonnenstunden ist wichtig, Blue, Pro Milka Line sind aber auch bei Regen sehr gut fahrbar mit Reifen ala High Roller, Oberer Teil X-Line und HacklTrail auch, der untere Teil auf der X-line hat bei Regen aus gutem Grund öfter mal geschlossen. Viel Spass euch, hätte da jetzt auch richtig Bock drauf


----------



## mazola01 (26. Juni 2013)

Danke  ja bei Bergfex schau ich auch immer.


----------



## pedax (27. Juni 2013)

es wird auch die nächsten paar Tage immer mal wieder mehr oder weniger stark regnen --> unbedingt warme Kleidung einpacken, da es in den letzten Tag teilweise recht weit herunter geschneit hat und einige Berggipfel weiß sind


----------



## Raphael87 (28. Juni 2013)

Hey sind ab dem 13.7 in hinterglemm 

Was kann man dort sonst noch so unternehmen? 
Was kann man Abends noch machen? 

Irgendwelche Empfehlungen ? 

Vielleicht kann man ja vor Ort zusammen nen Bierchen trinken


----------



## Deleted 104857 (28. Juni 2013)

War schon komisch, letzten Do. über 30°, Montag 7° und Dauerregen.
So. noch Hackelberg im Trockenen geballert, Mo. lag dort Schnee.
Immerhin hatten wir an 4 von 6 Tagen beste Bedingungen und konnten das richtig ausnutzen.


----------



## p00nage (28. Juni 2013)

baumschubser schrieb:


> War schon komisch, letzten Do. über 30°, Montag 7° und Dauerregen.
> So. noch Hackelberg im Trockenen geballert, Mo. lag dort Schnee.
> Immerhin hatten wir an 4 von 6 Tagen beste Bedingungen und konnten das richtig ausnutzen.



So ist es halt in den Alpen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (28. Juni 2013)

Herzlich willkommen in den Alpen


----------



## herb (29. Juni 2013)

Z-Line Video.....

[ame="http://vimeo.com/69382984"]Z-Line - unofficial on Vimeo[/ame]

und es regnet und regnet.....


----------



## herb (30. Juni 2013)

Und noch
Impressionen vom Hochalmtrail in Hinterglemm...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/69389266"]Hochalmtrail in Hinterglemm on Vimeo[/ame]

Schwer fahrbar - viel Schlamm wegen Schneeschmelze und ich war zum runter fahren schon zu fertig 
vom hochfahren/schieben in der Hitze - muß ich nicht noch mal haben. 
PS: Es gab auch schon mal viel Sonne hier!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (30. Juni 2013)

Wir sind den Hochalmtrail am 20.06. gefahren, da lag der Baum auch schon quer. Es gab keine Beschilderung (weder berauf noch berab) und im nachhinein haben wir erfahren, das auf Grund des langen Winters der Trail noch nicht wieder hergerichtet wurde. Runter haben wir auch den Wanderweg genommen, den ich nicht unbedingt als leicht einstufen würde. Wegen Vermurrung war der Rest dann gesperrt und wir haben einige Tiefenmeter sinnfrei auf Schotter vernichtet. 
Für Anfänger/Einsteiger ist der Trail in dem Zustand ungeeignet. Wer sich die Beschreibung auf der Homepage durchliest rechnet nicht mit so einer Strecke.
Laut Beschreibung geht es 8km berab, schade das der Trail nur einen Bruchteil davon einnimmt. Oder fehlte einfach nur die Beschilderung


----------



## Deleted 104857 (1. Juli 2013)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Runter haben wir auch den Wanderweg genommen, den ich nicht unbedingt als leicht einstufen würde.



Ach, zur Not wirft man sein Rad einfach laut schimpfend den Hang hinunter.


----------



## Grossman_nik (2. Juli 2013)

Wer ist den zum Bikes and Beats unten? Hätte noch die Möglichkeit 2 Leute inkl Räder und Gepäck ab Deggendorf Freitag (Abfahrt 12:00) über blaue Rute mitzunehmen, Würde Sonntag wieder heim, evtl Sonntag Leogang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (2. Juli 2013)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Ach, zur Not wirft man sein Rad einfach laut schimpfend den Hang hinunter.



Geht auch, hilft aber nicht weiter 

Der Minion ist WEG


----------



## detlefracing (12. Juli 2013)

so wie siehts denn da unten aus? wir sind ab dem 20.ten unten. Ist schon einer die Z-line gefahren und kann dazu was sagen?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (13. Juli 2013)

detlefracing schrieb:


> so wie siehts denn da unten aus? wir sind ab dem 20.ten unten. Ist schon einer die Z-line gefahren und kann dazu was sagen?



En paar Jungs aus unserem Verein sind grad da und finden den Trail laut ersten Aussagen ganz gut.
Nix weltbewegendes aber solide geshapt und gut zu fahren.

Ein Video gibts ja auch schon.


----------



## nullstein (13. Juli 2013)

Z-Line ist vom Schwierigkeitsgrad etwa wie die Blue-Line.Flowig zu fahren und keine schwierigen Stellen drin.Die Wallrides sind super gut gebaut und machen enorm Spaß.Der untere Teil eher pumptrackmäßig.
Wetter ist seit einer Woche super und nächste Woche soll es wohl heiß werden.

Edit:Wer es noch nicht weiß,das Roadgap auf der Pro-Line wurde abgerissen :-(


----------



## detlefracing (14. Juli 2013)

danke für die infos jungs! Sieht ja ganz gut aus, zwar wenig steine oder wurzeln aber muss ja nicht


----------



## HardwarePro (15. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 

ich möchte am Donnerstag oder etwas später alleine dorthin für eine Woche abreisen. Ich habe die günstigste Bleibe beim Tannenhof ausgesucht (noch nicht gebucht). Ich habe zwar keine Info gefunden, ob beim Tannenhof auch diese Löwenkarte dabei ist. Ohne diese Karte ist die Seilbahn teuer.
http://www.leoganger-bergbahnen.at/de/sommer/oeffnungszeiten-preise/bergbahnen-preise/

Kann ich diese Löwenkarte extra irgendwo kaufen?
Ansonsten kann ich mir gleich eine Luxus Suit buchen,wo die Karte schon dabei ist

Mein Plan: 
-Radfahren bis zum Umfallen, hoffentlich nicht bis zum Unfall. Ich schätze ich werde 3 Mal hoch und wieder runter schaffen. Wenns nicht mehr.
-Bei Tagestouren teilnehmen
-Eventuell eine Wanderung machen (Tannenhof bietet das)
-Rad für eine Woche ausleihen ( inkl. Ausrüstung). 
-Sauna
-Radfahren


----------



## Grossman_nik (15. Juli 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> *Edit:Wer es noch nicht weiß,das Roadgap auf der Pro-Line wurde abgerissen :-(*


Und ich hab mich so drauf gefreut 
 @HardwarePro, warum rufst du nicht einfach an und fragst ob sie die mit Anbieten?


----------



## Deleted 159632 (16. Juli 2013)

HardwarePro schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte am Donnerstag oder etwas später alleine dorthin für eine Woche abreisen. Ich habe die günstigste Bleibe beim Tannenhof ausgesucht (noch nicht gebucht). Ich habe zwar keine Info gefunden, ob beim Tannenhof auch diese Löwenkarte dabei ist. Ohne diese Karte ist die Seilbahn teuer.
> http://www.leoganger-bergbahnen.at/de/sommer/oeffnungszeiten-preise/bergbahnen-preise/
> ...


 

Hallo,

die Löwenkarte kannst du dir nicht kaufen. Ist wie die Jokercard in Saalbach. Da brauchst einfach eine Unterkunft, die diese Karte anbietet.

andi


----------



## Colonel Hogan (16. Juli 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Wer es noch nicht weiß,das Roadgap auf der Pro-Line wurde abgerissen :-(



NEEEEIIIIN
Das war doch mein Endgegner für dieses Jahr


----------



## silberwald (16. Juli 2013)

Aus leidvoller Erfahrung sag ich dir, lass das mit dem Tannenhof sein. Was die einem bezüglich Zimmer und Essen bieten war zumindest 2010 ein Witz. Wenn ich mir die diesjährigen Preise des Tannenhofs so ansehe (besonders die mit Halppension), so rate ich dir auf was anderes auszuweichen. 
Leg einfach nochmal 5  auf die Preise drauf und frag zum Beispiel beim Hüttwirt in Leogang (Ortsteil Hütten) nach. Fast am Bikepark, mit Sauna im Haus und WLAN in allen Zimmern, dazu ein Garten und eine Küche, die du nur für wesentlich mehr Geld in entsprechenden Super Hotels bekommst.

Und zur "Löwenkarte" an sich. Die ist mit der "Jokercard" nicht zu vergleichen. Mit der Löwencard kannst du in Leogang einmal pro Tag rauf und runter fahren plus irgendwelche anderen Vergünstigungen.

Wenn es dir darum geht eine Unterkunft mit der Jokercard zu nehmen, musst du nach Saalbach bzw. Saalbach Hinterglemm. Hier wäre mein Tip "Pension Tristkogel"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (16. Juli 2013)

Tristkogel kann ich auch empfehlen, war dort mim Frauchen in 2012, hatten Halbpension und waren von der Küche begeistert, jeden abend en echt ausgezeichnetes 3 Gang Menü und ordentliches Frühstücksbuffet.
Dieses Jahr war Appartement angesagt bei Familie Gensbichler. Neubau Top Ausstattung für 2-4 Personen (inkl Küche mit Herd Mikro usw) für 26,50 pro Nase und Nacht, Joker Card natürlich inklusive, ist direkt in Hinterglemm.


----------



## Anna Friedle (16. Juli 2013)

HardwarePro schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte am Donnerstag oder etwas später alleine dorthin für eine Woche abreisen. Ich habe die günstigste Bleibe beim Tannenhof ausgesucht (noch nicht gebucht). Ich habe zwar keine Info gefunden, ob beim Tannenhof auch diese Löwenkarte dabei ist. Ohne diese Karte ist die Seilbahn teuer.
> http://www.leoganger-bergbahnen.at/de/sommer/oeffnungszeiten-preise/bergbahnen-preise/
> ...



Die Löwen Alpin Card kann man nicht kaufen. Ist bei der Unterkunft dabei oder auch nicht (wir haben sie nicht, weil sie für uns zu teuer ist). Es ist eine Berg- und Talfahrt pro Tag dabei (auch mit Mountainbike). Unseren Nachbarn den Hüttwirt können wir natürlich auch empfehlen - sehr gutes Essen...

http://www.bikepark-leogang.com/de/betriebszeiten-preise/preise/


----------



## HardwarePro (16. Juli 2013)

Danke an alle für die Empfehlungen!

Dann muss ich noch rechergieren. Eure empfehlungen klingen sehr gut. Wie zum Beispiel beim Tristkogel:


> Uneingeschränkte Nutzung der in Betrieb befindlichen
> Seilbahnanlagen in Saalbach Hinterglemm


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (17. Juli 2013)

HardwarePro schrieb:


> Danke an alle für die Empfehlungen!
> 
> Dann muss ich noch rechergieren. Eure empfehlungen klingen sehr gut. Wie zum Beispiel beim Tristkogel:



Die aufgeführten Leistungen sind ja die der JokerCard, Tristkogel bietet die mit an wie viele anderen auch, eigentlich ist es nur eine Frage des Preises was die Unterkunft angeht, dabei solltest du Dir überlegen, lieber Halbpension, Übernachtung Frühstück oder komplett Selbstverpflegung usw.


----------



## the.lowrider (5. August 2013)

Liebe Community,
wir sind nun seit dem 2. abends in Saalbach, Ferienwohnung Schneeflocke ist sehr zu empfehlen.

Nun aber eine Frage:
Tagsüber auf den Trails sieht man so viele Radfahrer. Wo seid ihr denn abends? Wenn wir Abends nach Saalbach downtown laufen, sehen wir nur Ü60 Urlauber.
Was und wo macht / seid ihr denn abends, also after bike? Viele Grüße... vllt. sieht man sich ja

PS: Nur zur Info: Derzeit nicht vom Wetterbericht abschrecken lassen. Es wird z.b. auf bergfex angegeben, dass es tagsüber gewittern soll.
Es ist meistens glücklicherweise so, dass vormittags und mittags schönstes Wetter ist und dann, wenn die Lifte eh schließen, fängt das Wetter an umzuschlagen. Es ist aber alles sehr gut von den Bergen / Liften zu beobachten und einzuschätzen ( vllt. bringt einem dieser Hinweis ja. Als Stadtei konnte ich den Wetterbericht anfangs nicht einschätzen)

happy trails


----------



## herb (5. August 2013)

Saalbach ist im Sommer nicht so. Die sind vielleicht eher in Hinterglemm (Knappenstube bzw. Tanzhimmel, Conrad, Jenerwein usw.) 
Auch im Spielberghaus, aber da braucht man ein Auto oder man düst von der Milka-Line direkt dort hin. Oder lecker Forelle beim Angelteich......
Montags ist aber meist Ruhetag.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (5. August 2013)

Saalbach kannste abends knicken, solltet nach Hinterglemm gehen dort gibt es etwas mehr


----------



## pedax (5. August 2013)

the.lowrider schrieb:


> PS: Nur zur Info: Derzeit nicht vom Wetterbericht abschrecken lassen. Es wird z.b. auf bergfex angegeben, dass es tagsüber gewittern soll.
> Es ist meistens glücklicherweise so, dass vormittags und mittags schönstes Wetter ist und dann, wenn die Lifte eh schließen, fängt das Wetter an umzuschlagen. Es ist aber alles sehr gut von den Bergen / Liften zu beobachten und einzuschätzen ( vllt. bringt einem dieser Hinweis ja. Als Stadtei konnte ich den Wetterbericht anfangs nicht einschätzen)



kann dem nur zustimmen - wohne in der Gegend und Gewitter kommen ganz selten vor 15 Uhr meist erst etwas später - wenn man die Gewitterwolken allerdings schon sieht am Himmel sollte man sich beeilen, dann bleiben einem meist maximal noch 30 Minuten


----------



## pndrev (5. August 2013)

Bin ab 25.08. wieder unten, Hotel Conrad. Der Hochalm-Trail ist wirklich nicht so gut wie beschrieben? Dann würde ich den doch wieder aus dem Programm streichen.

Wie sehen Hacklberg, Bergstadl und Buchegg aus, gerade falls nochmal eine Regenwelle kommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (5. August 2013)

pndrev schrieb:


> Wie sehen Hacklberg, Bergstadl und Buchegg aus, gerade falls nochmal eine Regenwelle kommt?



"gatschig" wie es bei uns so schön heißt...


----------



## Apeman (5. August 2013)

sind auch um den 15.08. in saalbach. wie läuft das eigentlich mit den bikes? darf man die mit aufs zimmer schleppen (zimmer/wohnung)?


----------



## Erroll (5. August 2013)

Bikes stehen meist in der abschließbaren Bikegarage oder im Bikeraum.


----------



## the.lowrider (6. August 2013)

waren gestern abend in hinterglemm. dort ist deutlich mehr los und deutlich jüngeres publikum. alkoholtechnisch aus saalbacher sicht: entweder nix trinken und auto fahren, oder 2.5km laufen/radeln . 

bzgl. der aufbewahrung der bikes: individuell bei den vermietern anfragen bei den meisten vermietern ist s so, wie ERROLL schon schrieb


----------



## pndrev (6. August 2013)

Wobei sich das im Sommer zum Glück immer noch in Grenzen hält. Letztes Jahr Anfng September war auch in Hinterglemm abends nicht viel los, sehr entspannend.


----------



## wesone (6. August 2013)

Hi,

Wer ist der Zeit vom 06.09.2013 bis zum 10.09.2013 in Saalbach/Hinterglemm unterwegs.  Bin in diesem Zeitraum, mangels motivierter Mitfahrer, alleine zu biken dort und habe keine Lust die ganze Zeit alleine rumzudüsen.

Würde danach noch einen Abstecher für einen Tag nach Wagrain oder Schladming machen falls jemand Lust.

Platz im Auto wäre noch auch noch frei.

Fahre von Bad Wildbad/Pforzheim aus los über Stuttgart/Ulm/München.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (6. August 2013)

super danke

anderefrage:
werde ich in saalbach mit dem wicket will von schwalbe spaß haben? sollte ja die meiste zeit trocken und staubig/steinig sein. sprich, kann ich auf einen matschreifen alá intruder verzichten?

und gibt es in/um saalbach bikeshops in denen man mal schnell nen schlauch kaufen könnte, oder sollte ich lieber alles mitschleppen was ich zuhause rumliegen habe?

p.s. geschrieben von meinem alten laptop ohne 100%ige tastenfunktion


----------



## vopsi (6. August 2013)

ich würde bei nassen bedingungen ( X-Line unten, Bergstadl ) nur ungern mit wicked will fahren wollen. das soll nicht heissen, dass es nicht geht. pack doch den intruder mit ein.


----------



## the.lowrider (7. August 2013)

Apeman schrieb:


> super danke
> 
> anderefrage:
> werde ich in saalbach mit dem wicket will von schwalbe spaß haben? sollte ja die meiste zeit trocken und staubig/steinig sein. sprich, kann ich auf einen matschreifen alá intruder verzichten?
> ...




Wir haben es so gemacht, dass wir uns fürs VR DH Muddy Marry s gekauft haben. Man fährt ja eh nur bergab. Das Mehrgewicht eines DH Reifen würde ich aufgrund des Pannenschutzes in Kauf nehmen. Viel Lust hätte ich nicht beispielsweise den Hackelbergtrail nur teilweise runterschieben zu müssen (außer man fährt mit Rucksack und hat Ersatzteile dabei).

Daher könnte Dichtmilch im Schlauch ev. noch eine Alternative sein. 

Wenn die Strecken mal feucht / nass sind, dann werden sie echt nicht leicht zu befahren sein ( v.a. eben die Strecken in Wald, wie oben erwähnt). 

Mein Tipp: Intermediates


----------



## the.lowrider (7. August 2013)

Bikeshops gibts auch. Den größten in Hinterglemm.
Habe direkt am ersten Tag mal Kurbelschrauben gebraucht, weil mir eine flöten gegangen ist, die anderen 3 locker geworden sind  (Ironie) .
Habe 2 - 3 verschiedene Shops aufsuchen müssen, bis ich die verlorene Schraube wieder ersetzen konnte.

Daher: Falls du mit dem Auto anreist, nimm mit was geht (v.a. Bremsbeläge). Notfalls kannst du vor Ort ebenfalls versorgt werden


----------



## mssc (7. August 2013)

Scheinbar wurden die Shops seit Anfang Juli ziemlich leergekauft, da gabs nicht wirklich Probleme bei gängigen Belägen (Saint, Elixir, Code, usw..).

Schläuche gibts aber echt an jeder Ecke...


----------



## Hannoveraner (7. August 2013)

Ich plane Anfang September 5 Nächte nach Saalbach zu fahren. Habt ihr aktuell Tipps für Hotels oder Pensionen? Sollte natürlich mit der Joker-Card sein und am besten mit Halbpension oder zumindest Frühstück.


----------



## Fun-Master (7. August 2013)

Waren letzte Woche da. Pension Hager ist sehr zu empfehlen. Viele andere Biker, 35 Euro mit Frühstück, Bikeraum, W-Lan und nah am Schattberg X-Press


----------



## Hannoveraner (7. August 2013)

Fun-Master schrieb:


> Waren letzte Woche da. Pension Hager ist sehr zu empfehlen. Viele andere Biker, 35 Euro mit Frühstück, Bikeraum, W-Lan und nah am Schattberg X-Press



Danke. Sieht schon mal gut aus. So die Richtung habe ich mir auch vorgestellt.


----------



## the.lowrider (7. August 2013)

Nach einem weiteren Urlaubstag kann ich wieder etwas neues berichten:

Passt in Kurven o.ä. gut auf an der Seite stehende Radler auf.

Bin heute hart über den Lenker geflogen, weil so ein blöder Vogel ( oh ja, ich hoff du Otto liest das hier irgendwann mal) in einer Kurve, so blöd mit seinem Rad im Weg stand, dass ich mit meinem Lenker an seinem Hinterreifen hängen geblieben bin, so dass ich, kopfüber in einer Mischung aus Gebisch und Steinen gelandet bin. Der Trottel hat von weitem gesehen, dass ich komme, da ich gesehen habe, dass er sein Rad etwas zur Seite gestellt hat. So dachte ich mir, dass er genug Platz machen würde, dass ich vorbei darf. Puste Kuchen.  

Wer´s schon kennt: Das war auf dem Hacklbergtrail, ca. am Ende des oberen Drittels, in einer scharfen Linkskurve, bei der auch eine Bank steht (engste Stelle überhaupt). Genau da hat der Vogel sein Hinterrad für mich platziert. 

Wäre ich nicht mit Brace, Jacket, Safetyshort... geschützt gewesen, sondern beispielsweise ein leichter bekleideter Endurist an meiner Stelle gewesen, wäre die Geschichte böse ausgegangen. 

Fazit: Denkt am Besten für andere Idioten mit, dann erspart man sich den Ärger über nicht einsichtige Mit-"fahrer".


----------



## McNulty (8. August 2013)

the.lowrider schrieb:


> Nach einem weiteren Urlaubstag kann ich wieder etwas neues berichten:
> 
> Passt in Kurven o.ä. gut auf an der Seite stehende Radler auf.
> 
> ...


 
Du kommst von oben - fährst gegen einen parkenden Biker - und beschwerst dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (8. August 2013)

the.lowrider schrieb:


> Fazit: Denkt am Besten für andere Idioten mit, dann erspart man sich den Ärger über nicht einsichtige Mit-"fahrer".



Naja... mitdenken sollte man sowieso immer und etwas vorausschauend fahren 
Nur weil es so aussieht als würde einer Platz machen, sollte man halt trotzdem nicht ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste vorbeiheizen... 
Was würdest du machen, wenn nach einer Kurve eine Kuh im Weg steht?


----------



## the.lowrider (8. August 2013)

ich wollte keine, hier dem thread nicht angehörige, diskussion auslösen . wenn kühe im wegstehen, schieb ich sogar meinstens. in dem fall war es wirklich so, dass er mich gesehen hat, im scheitelpunkt der kurve stand aber anscheinend nicht bereit war, das rad auf seite zu stellen. ist ja alles wurscht. 

Wetter soll gut bleiben. Viel Spaß beim Fahren.  

PS: noch ein Erfahrungswert:
Fahren den Hackelbergtrail meistens morgens als erste Abfahrt, da es vormittags noch nicht zu heiß ist. Wenn man mittags in der prallen Sonne vom Schattberg zum Westgipfel schiebt (ca 20 bis 25 min) wirds echt unangenehm. Der Trail ist ausnahmslos schön- gibt nur wenig Bäume zum pausieren im Schatten.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (8. August 2013)

the.lowrider schrieb:


> ich wollte keine, hier dem thread nicht angehörige, diskussion auslösen . wenn kühe im wegstehen, schieb ich sogar meinstens. in dem fall war es wirklich so, dass er mich gesehen hat, im scheitelpunkt der kurve stand aber anscheinend nicht bereit war, das rad auf seite zu stellen. ist ja alles wurscht.
> 
> Wetter soll gut bleiben. Viel Spaß beim Fahren.
> 
> ...



Du solltest nicht so viel schreiben ,und deine Kraft sparen dann kommst du auch das Stück zum Westgifel hoch und hast noch genügend Konzentration Bergab um andere Idioten zu sehen die im weg stehen.


----------



## Besenstrich (8. August 2013)

Fahrt nur weiter die Autobahn Hackelberg dann hab ich Bergstadl weiterhin für mich alleine 
Grüsse Ralph


----------



## f4lkon (8. August 2013)

Besenstrich schrieb:


> Fahrt nur weiter die Autobahn Hackelberg dann hab ich Bergstadl weiterhin für mich alleine
> Grüsse Ralph



Nicht wenn ich im September da bin


----------



## Marathommi (13. August 2013)

Hi Markus,
als AM-Pilot einen FF-Helm am Lenker baumeln zu haben ist unsexy. Bei Unerfahrenheit empfehle ich Flats (mit passendem Schuhwerk) mit Schienbeinprotektoren in Kombi, (Trink-)Rucksack sowieso. Wer langsam fährt und gerne stürzt, sollte über eine Innenhose mit Steissbein- und Hüftschutz nachdenken. Bin selbst Anfang Sept. in Hinterglemm. Planung: 1 geführte AM-Tour morgens und 1x Abfahrt mit dicken Schlappen und Rüstung hinterher (morgens Maxxis Ardent 2.25, nachmittags IXS Intruder 2.5). Wier fahren alles mit unseren AMs (Jekyll + Nerve AM). 
Gruß


----------



## marg (17. August 2013)

Hey Leute wir fahren Ende August auch zum ersten mal nach Saalbach/Hinterglemm
für 7 Tage im Bikehotel Conrad !
wollen natürlich alle Strecken und den Bikepark Leogang besuchen
Jetzt meine Frage.... was lohnt sich mehr mitzunehmen
ein Big-Bike DH
oder ein Freeride-Superenduro für eventuell anfallende Höhenmeter ????
wollen natürlich soweit es geht alles mit dem Lift bewältigen !
also würde lieber mein Demo mitnehmen aber zwischendurch immer schieben nervt irgendwann 
wissen ja noch nicht wie die Strecken fahrbar und erreichbar sind 

bin mir echt noch unschlüssig !!!

Gruß


----------



## herb (17. August 2013)

Bis auf den Hochalmtrail (min. 1 h - 400hm) und das Transferstück (ca. 30 - 60 min. 150 Hm) 
vom Kohlmais in Saalbach nach Leogang, sind alle Strecken per Lift zu erreichen. 
Ein großes Bike hat natürlich die "Sicherheitsreserven" für alles mögliche. 
Ich fahre alle Strecken aber auch abwechselnd mal gerne mit einem Enduro - ist eben ein anderes Fahrgefühl. 
Es gibt keine ausschließlich, schwere DH-Strecken - ist alles machbar!
Von babyblau bis blutrot.  
Kommt auf dich an.... was du mehr machen möchtest - es gibt so viel Bildmaterial....
PS: Ich würde eher versuchen das Wetter so weit wie möglich zu berücksichtigen um da für alle Fälle gewappnet zu sein.


----------



## Maddin M. (20. August 2013)

Da ich evtl. diese Woche mitm Zug nach Saalbach wollte und dieses Mal der Downhiller mit soll - sprich eine Radlfahrt von Zell am See nach Saalbach mitsamt Gepäck nicht möglich ist - eine kurze Frage: Nehmen die Postbusse von Zell am See Bikes mit? Oder gibt es Großraumtaxis, in die ein Bike ohne großes Auseinanderbauen reinpassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (20. August 2013)

Maddin M. schrieb:


> Da ich evtl. diese Woche mitm Zug nach Saalbach wollte und dieses Mal der Downhiller mit soll - sprich eine Radlfahrt von Zell am See nach Saalbach mitsamt Gepäck nicht möglich ist - eine kurze Frage: Nehmen die Postbusse von Zell am See Bikes mit? Oder gibt es Großraumtaxis, in die ein Bike ohne großes Auseinanderbauen reinpassen?




Die Busse haben soweit ich weiß Radträger dran. Uns hat letztes Jahr auch einer im Innenraum mitgenommen, weil er denn schneller fahren konnte als mit rumbaumelnden Bike am Heck.


----------



## Maddin M. (20. August 2013)

Okay, dann passt das ja! Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## herb (20. August 2013)

Stop!
Die Busse habe leider keine Radträger mehr dabei.
Ist mir total unverständlich...... dafür das das so ein Bike-Gebiet sein will!!
Zitiere mal den Verantwortlichen:
" ......
_Danke für Ihr Mail und möchten Ihnen dazu mitteilen, dass es ab 07.07.2013 auf der Linie 680 keine Fahrradträger mehr geben wird. 
Mit diesem Datum übernimmt der Salzburger Verkehrsverbund die Aufgaben der Linie 680 und wir sind nur mehr Auftragnehmer. Bei den neuen Linienbussen wurden keine Fahrradträger bestellt. 
Es können in Zukunft nur mehr Fahrräder nach Platzangebot im Kofferraum (max. 2 Fahrräder) transportiert werden.

MfG_"

Kofferraum geht in der Regel, ist aber sehr eng und man sollte selber verladen können/wollen. Und immer lächeln...... 
Am besten am Postplatz (Busbahnhof) Aufstellung nehmen!

Kurios: Alle anderen Linien in der Umgebung führen noch Radträger mit.


----------



## pndrev (20. August 2013)

WTF? Es ist ja auch so ungewöhnlich, dass im Sommer Biker von Zell-Am-See nach Saalbach wollen...

Zum Glück fahr ich per Auto hin dieses Jahr...


----------



## herb (20. August 2013)

Ja eben!!!


----------



## Maddin M. (20. August 2013)

Echt geil, Bike-Region und dann sowas... manchmal fragt man sich echt, wer da in der Chefetage sitzt.

Naja, werd's mal ausprobieren, ansonsten muss ich halt ein Taxi nehmen oder im absoluten Notfall selbst strampeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herb (20. August 2013)

Schau halt das du nicht unbedingt den letzten nimmst um 19.20, sondern schon früher.
In der Regel nimmt er dich schon mit. SX Trail und allgemein Downhiller sollten gerade so passen, meins passte auch unten rein.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Andreas.blub (21. August 2013)

Bin ab dem 07.09. für ne Woche unten. Leider allein. Falls wer noch nen Mitfahrer sucht, einfach melden.


----------



## wesone (21. August 2013)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Bin ab dem 07.09. für ne Woche unten. Leider allein. Falls wer noch nen Mitfahrer sucht, einfach melden.


 

Hi,

Ich bin ebenfalls ab dem 06.09.13 in Saalbach und bleibe vorerst auf jeden Fall mal bis 9 oder 10.09 und entscheide dann spontan wie es weiter geht.

Also wenn du Lust hast, kannst du dich ja gerne mal per PN melden.

Werde bisher ebenfalls alleine dort rumgurken und suche ebenfalls noch nach motivierten Mitfahrern.

Da ich schon ein paar Mal vor Ort war, kenne ich mich dort eigentlich auch einigermaßen aus.

Gruss


----------



## Sash84 (22. August 2013)

Klasse.
Vorgestern 25.8.-28.8. Bikehotel Conrad gebucht und seit heute ist nicht nur leichter Regen sondern auch etwas Gewitter für Sonntag-Dienstag vorhergesagt. 
Wollen Samstag morgen noch die Big 5 Tour machen und die restlichen Tage dann mal schauen was möglich ist.
Wenns etwas regnet ist ja nicht so schlimm aber bei Gewitter muss ich nicht unbedingt auf den Bergen rumfahren. :/

Jemand gute Alternativen außer Schwimmen und Tennis was man in der Ecke noch machen kann bei schlechtem Wetter/Gewitter?

Grüße


----------



## pndrev (22. August 2013)

Die Big5 wollte ich am Mittwoch fahren (28.). Das wird bei mir wohl eher nix... Nach dem Regen muss ich nicht auf Wurzeltrails und Hangman etc rumeiern.


----------



## pedax (22. August 2013)

Sash84 schrieb:


> Klasse.
> Vorgestern 25.8.-28.8. Bikehotel Conrad gebucht und seit heute ist nicht nur leichter Regen sondern auch etwas Gewitter für Sonntag-Dienstag vorhergesagt.
> 
> ...
> ...



Ich glaub nicht, dass es so schlimm wird - wohne ja in der Gegend und kann erfahrungsgemäß folgendes zum Wetter sagen: für Sonntag ist eine deutliche Abkühlung vorausgesagt und bei niedrigen Temperaturen gibt es hier nur äußerst selten Gewitter, würde mir das an deiner Stelle also vor Ort anschauen und dann entscheiden

PS: auf jeden Fall warme Kleidung einpacken - es könnte morgens auf 2000m durchaus so um die 0 Grad haben


----------



## rmfausi (23. August 2013)

pedax schrieb:


> PS: auf jeden Fall warme Kleidung einpacken - es könnte morgens auf 2000m durchaus so um die 0 Grad haben



Ist bei mir schon sowieso vorgesehen, man weiss ja nie.

Gruß und Danke für die Wettereinschätzung. 

rmfausi


----------



## Sash84 (23. August 2013)

pedax schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht, dass es so schlimm wird - wohne ja in der Gegend und kann erfahrungsgemäß folgendes zum Wetter sagen: für Sonntag ist eine deutliche Abkühlung vorausgesagt und bei niedrigen Temperaturen gibt es hier nur äußerst selten Gewitter, würde mir das an deiner Stelle also vor Ort anschauen und dann entscheiden
> 
> PS: auf jeden Fall warme Kleidung einpacken - es könnte morgens auf 2000m durchaus so um die 0 Grad haben




Vielen Dank für die aufbaueneden Worte und den Tip mit der Kleidung. 
Ist halt das Risiko wenn man nur ein paar Tage da ist aber wird schon werden. Bisschen Kälte und Regen wäre zwar nicht so schön wie strahlender Sonnenschein aber da kann man ja immer noch fahren.
Ärgerlich wäre es nur extra aus Düsseldorf für nur einen Tag dahin zu fahren weil dann doch von Sonntag bis Dienstag Gewitter ist.


----------



## pndrev (23. August 2013)

Also von Regen am Sonntag gehe ich schon aus, aber gut... Letztes Mal war bei mir auch eine ganze Woche Gewitter angesagt und es wurde nur ein kleiner Wolkenbruch am Abreisetag. 

Ich mache mir eher Sorgen, ob die Hänge einigermaßen abtrocknen, um zB Mittwoch die Big5 zu fahren oder zumindest mal den Hacklbergtrail oder so.


----------



## mssc (23. August 2013)

pndrev schrieb:


> Ich mache mir eher Sorgen, ob die Hänge einigermaßen abtrocknen, um zB Mittwoch die Big5 zu fahren oder zumindest mal den Hacklbergtrail oder so.



Ich war Anfang Juli eine Woche dort, da hats (soweit ich mich erinnern kann) MI Abend, DO tagsüber und Abends und FR Abend gewittert und teilweise ordentlich geschüttet, Samstag bin ich den Hacklberg gefahren, aber außer einer ordentlichen Schlammpackung, wars eigentlich kein großes Problem...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlorianDue (24. August 2013)

wir sind nächste Woche von Dienstag bis Sonntag vor Ort.
Leider soll das Wetter ja sehr schlecht sein.
Ist bei Regen trotzdem vieles fahrbar?


----------



## pedax (24. August 2013)

CRxflo schrieb:


> wir sind nächste Woche von Dienstag bis Sonntag vor Ort.
> Leider soll das Wetter ja sehr schlecht sein.



ganz ehrlich, bei uns in der Gegend ist jeder Wetterbericht der mehr als 2 Tage ins Voraus geht mehr als unseriös, durch die vielen Berge reicht eine kleine Änderung der Windrichtung und das Wetter zieht in ein komplett anderes Tal - jetzt eine Wettereinschätzung für Di-So abzugeben wäre ungefähr gleich sinnvoll wie zu würfeln oder die Kristallkugel zu befragen


----------



## FlorianDue (24. August 2013)

Vielen Dank, das macht Mut, wir machen uns trotzdem auf  das schlimmste gefasst


----------



## ride2befree (24. August 2013)

Servus zusammen,
ich habe vor mit nem Kumpel Anfang Sept. nach Saalbach zu fahren um ein wenig zu Freeriden. 

Könnte mir kurz wer eine Zusammenfassung geben? 
ich bin etwas verwirrt, aufgrund des großen Angebots! 
Wir wollen hauptsächlich Bergab fahren und so wenig wie möglich bergauf strampeln,  außer es geht nicht anders.   (Leicht- bis Mittlere Trails/Bike-Parkstrecken)..
Als Hotel habe ich hier schon was vom "Haus Alexander" und vom "Bike-Hotel-Conrad" gelesen? Wie ist die Lage der Hotels? sind die direkt an den Liften? 

Welche strecken sind in Verbindung mit diesen Hotels und unserem Einsatzgebiet zu empfehlen??

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus für eure Antworten und Hilfe!! 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## wesone (24. August 2013)

Alle Strecken bis auf den Hochalmtrail sind ohne bergauf zu fahren machbar.

Beim Bergstadl Trail etc. muss man halt ein kurzes Stückl schieben.

Egal ob man in Saalbach oder Hinterglemm wohnt, kann man alle Strecken mit den Big Bike fahren und kommt auch wieder nach Hause mit dem Bike.


----------



## marg (24. August 2013)

das finde ich sehr gut, sind Anfang September ebenfalls für 1 Woche im Bikehotel Conrad untergebracht !
und ich war mir noch unschlüssig ob Big Bike oder Super Enduro/Freerider 
aber so denke ich wirds das dicke dinge !!!


----------



## wesone (24. August 2013)

Dann können wir ja bald ein Forumtreffen machen, soviel Leute wie hier Anfang September in Saalbach sind .

Auch mit einem Superenduro lässt sich dort alles fahren. Ich war dieses Jahr schon mit meinen Beef Cake unten und bin damit auch bestens zurecht gekommen.


----------



## marg (24. August 2013)

ist ja witzig, ich hab dir (wesone) doch meinen spank spoon lenker verkauft !
Naja bin echt noch am überlegen hab auch ein 2012er Beef Cake SL, also hoch fahren kann ich damit noch ganz gut, aber würde lieber, auch wegem dem Bikepark Leogang mein big bike mitnehmen !!!
und da einer meiner Mitreisenden eh sein Tues mitnimmt hat sich das mit dem hochfahren eh erledigt denke ich ! Also wird das große mitgenommen !


----------



## marg (24. August 2013)

Und treffen kann man sich gerne mal, also wir sind zu dritt im bikehotel conrad vom 31.8 - 6.9. da ! hoffen wir mal auf gutes Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride2befree (24. August 2013)

wesone schrieb:


> Alle Strecken bis auf den Hochalmtrail sind ohne bergauf zu fahren machbar.
> 
> Beim Bergstadl Trail etc. muss man halt ein kurzes Stückl schieben.
> 
> Egal ob man in Saalbach oder Hinterglemm wohnt, kann man alle Strecken mit den Big Bike fahren und kommt auch wieder nach Hause mit dem Bike.



vielen dank für die Antwort! 

und mit der Joker Card kann ich alle Strecken so oft fahren wie ich will am Tag??
z.B. hab ich mal den Hacklberg Trail, Bergstadl Trail, Panorama Trail, Blue Line, Milka Line.. ausgesucht? sind die alle mit der Joker Card befahrbar? das wäre ja dick!!


----------



## mssc (24. August 2013)

Befahren kann man alle Trails auch ohne Joker Card, für die Gondeln braucht man die halt... 

Das findet man aber auch alles auf http://www.bike-circus.at/

Und falls das jemand nicht wissen sollte: Joker Card an der Liftkassa umtauschen, dann bekommt man eine mit Chip... dann braucht man die Karte am Drehkreuz nicht immer rausholen...


----------



## pndrev (24. August 2013)

Ja, die sind alle in der Jokercard drin. Nur die Asitzbahn in Leogang ist auf eine Fahrt pro Tag beschränkt.


----------



## wesone (24. August 2013)

@marg tja wie klein die Welt doch ist. Habe den Lenker heute am Bike verbaut.  Ich reise leider erst am 6.9 an, von daher wird es leider nicht klappen mit Treffen. Ich komme diesmal auch mit Big Bike.
 @ridertobefree

Die Jokercard ist ja deine Liftkarte, d.h du kannst alle offenen Lifte und somit natürlich auch alle Strecken befahren.

Die besten Trails hast du aber in deiner Liste vergessen, die X-Line und die Pro-Line


----------



## wurzelhoppser (24. August 2013)

wesone schrieb:


> Alle Strecken bis auf den Hochalmtrail sind ohne bergauf zu fahren machbar.
> 
> Beim Bergstadl Trail etc. muss man halt ein kurzes Stückl schieben.
> 
> Egal ob man in Saalbach oder Hinterglemm wohnt, kann man alle Strecken mit den Big Bike fahren und kommt auch wieder nach Hause mit dem Bike.


wo muß man denn am bergstadel trail schieben? Bin ihn letzte woche noch gefahren.das einzige bergab mal absteigen weil er technisch sehr schwer ist.aber sonst gehts doch nur runter.


----------



## grey (25. August 2013)

Ganz kurze Bergauf-passage, die aber teilweise eh schon entschärft wurde.
Definitiv ein Schiebestück aber von sehr schwer ist der Trail auch ein wenig entfernt.

Mit dem Big-Bike treten auch die wenigsten den Anstieg vom Schattberg Ost zu West hoch, also auch da ein Schiebestück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wesone (25. August 2013)

Um auf den Westgipfel zu kommen musst du zwangsweise schieben, also ich kenne kaum jemanden der da hochfährt zumindest mit Big Bike unmöglich.

Und zum Hackelberg und Bergstadl Trail gehts halt nun mal über den Westgipfel

Also so schwer ist der Trail ja jetzt auch nicht, das heftigste am ganzen Trail ist das Geschiebe auf den Westgipfel.


----------



## pedax (25. August 2013)

wesone schrieb:


> Also so schwer ist der Trail ja jetzt auch nicht, das heftigste am ganzen Trail ist das Geschiebe auf den Westgipfel.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (25. August 2013)

pndrev schrieb:


> Ja, die sind alle in der Jokercard drin. Nur die Asitzbahn in Leogang ist auf eine Fahrt pro Tag beschränkt.



Aber auch nur offiziell. 
Inoffiziell erkennt das Gerät nit ob du einmal oder zehnmal hochfährst. 
Hab's vor 3 Wochen nach nem tip von einem der Liftboys mal drauf ankommen lassen 
Allerdings is der weg von Saalbach nach Leogang ein ********* und der Weg zurück ein Riesen*********...zumindest mit nem Downhiller.

Haus Alexander un Hotel Conrad hab ich beides schon testen können. 
Conrad super zentral und direkt an der Gondel. 
Alexander sau günstig, super nett aaaaber recht weit außerhalb. Ca 2km hinter der Z Line Richtung Talschluss.


----------



## Maddin M. (25. August 2013)

Na, den Liftboy-Trick werd ich morgen dann gleich mal austesten. Aber stimmt schon, der Weg nach Leogang ist ziemlich nervig. Ist man aber wenigstens gut aufgewärmt, wenn man am Hangman ankommt 

War heute jemand zufällig in Leogang unterwegs? Ziemliche Schlammschlacht nach dem Piss heute oder geht's einigermaßen?

Achja, bin im Thurnerhof (ca. 15 Gehminuten von der Ortsmitte am Ortsanfang gelegen) untergebracht. Ebenfalls alles top zu nem absoult fairen Preis!


----------



## pndrev (25. August 2013)

Bin vom Conrad erneut begeistert. 14:00 hier angekommen, grade nach dem großen Regen wie es scheint. War aber nur einmal kurz nach Saalbach auf die Milka, die hat mir nach der Autofahrt gereicht. 

Die Wege nach Leogang habe ich eigentlich ganz spaßig in Erinnerung, bin aber auch auf einem Enduro unterwegs...


----------



## Maddin M. (26. August 2013)

Was für ein Schlamm heute... also zumindest Panoramatrail und Milka-Line. Wobei es auf den anderen Strecken mit Sicherheit nicht besser war. Ein paar Abfahrten und man hat nicht mehr viel von der bunten Hose gesehen Gut, dass ich die SealSkins mit eingepackt habe!
Wetter soll ja leider auf jeden Fall bis Mittwoch schlecht bleiben


----------



## rmfausi (26. August 2013)

War heute auf der X-Line und dem Hackelberg Trail unterwegs. Der untere Teil der X-Line ist schon fordernd der obere war heute richtig geil zu fahren. Sind ihn auch gleich mehrmals gefahen. Der Hackelberg Trail hat uns auch gut gefallen nur die Aussicht war etwas bescheiden. Ich bin mal gespannt wie es morgen und übermorgen wird wenn es so weiterregnet. Wo ist die Milka Line zu finden? 

Gruß rmfausi


Happy Biking


----------



## f4lkon (26. August 2013)

Da musst du zur Kohlmaisbahn.


----------



## rmfausi (26. August 2013)

Vielen Dank, mal sehen wie das Wetter morgen wird werde ich da mal hochgondeln. Gruß rmfausi 


Happy Biking


----------



## pndrev (26. August 2013)

Die Blue war auch extrem schlammig... Wenn's morgen wieder so regnet bleib ich glaub im Dorf... Bin zwar eh mehr auf Touren aus mit einer schönen Trailfahrt am Schluss, aber das hat heute schon an den Nerven gezehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~joe~ (3. September 2013)

Moin

ich hätte mal ne Frage. Und zwar hab ich das Gerücht gehört  das man mit der Jokercard nicht nur einmal pro Tag den Lift in Leogang  benutzen kann. Stimmt das oder gehört das ins Reich der Mythen?

lg


----------



## grey (3. September 2013)

nettes gerücht aber blödsinn.


----------



## ride2befree (3. September 2013)

ist die Z-line übers wochenende komplett gesperrt jetzt??


----------



## Maddin M. (3. September 2013)

~joe~ schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> ich hätte mal ne Frage. Und zwar hab ich das Gerücht gehört  das man mit der Jokercard nicht nur einmal pro Tag den Lift in Leogang  benutzen kann. Stimmt das oder gehört das ins Reich der Mythen?
> 
> lg


Schöner Mythos! Geht wirklich nur 1x pro Tag!


----------



## ~joe~ (3. September 2013)

ride2befree schrieb:


> ist die Z-line übers wochenende komplett gesperrt jetzt??



Hab mich da mal schlau gemacht, sie is Fr und Sa nur für die Teilnehmer dieser World Games befahrbar.


----------

